# Mac1967 daily picks. FREE.



## Mac1967 (May 6, 2022)

Hello!
I am an experienced tipster, former Betdoctor and Macotbet, am active on Betingadvice for 15 years and will offer free picks here.
After one month, I will start giving special picks which will be paid, so pop in, follow and perhaps you will like it!
Mac 
iggydujs@gmail.com


----------



## Mac1967 (May 6, 2022)

*Flat betting (all bets are 10/10 if not diffrently stated)*
# of picks: 0
win/lose: 0/0
stake: 0
profit: 0
yield: 0

May single #1
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie B
Start time: 18:15
Game: Crotone v Parma
*Pick: over 2,5 goals @1,85 Pinnacle*

May single #2
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 18:30
Game: Laval v Red Star
*Pick: over 2,5 goals @1,99 Pinnacle*

May single #3
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 18:30
Game: Chateauroux v Bastia Borgo
*Pick: Bastia Borgo (+0,5) AH @1,89 Pinnacle*

May single #4
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 18:30
Game: Sedan v Orleans
*Pick: over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle*

May single #5
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 2.Bundesliga
Start time: 18:30
Game: Fortuna Duesseldorf v Darmstadt 98
*Pick: Darmstadt 98 @2,11 Pinnacle*

May single #6
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: Ried II v SC Weiz
*Pick: over 3,5 goals @2,01 Pinnacle*

May single #7
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Bayern
Start time: 19:00
Game: Viktoria Aschaffenburg v 1860 Rosenheim 
*Pick: over 3,5 goals @2,09 Pinnacle*

May single #8
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Challenge League
Start time: 19:30
Game: Schaffhausen v Kriens
*Pick: over 3,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle*

May single #9
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Jong PSV v Dordrecht
*Pick: Dordrecht @6,41 Pinnacle, 5 units!!*

May single #10
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Almere City v Jong AZ
*Pick: Jong AZ @10,00 Bet 365, 5 units!!*

May single #11
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game:TOP Oss v MVV Maastricht
*Pick: MVV Maastricht @4,13 Pinnacle, 7 units!!*

May single #12
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Emmen v Den Haag
*Pick: Den Haag @10,04 Pinnacle, 5 units!!*

May single #13
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie B
Start time: 20:30
Game: Cosenza v Cittadella
*Pick: Cosenza @1,93 Pinnacle*

May single #14
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Argentina, Primera C Division
Start time: 20:30
Game: General Lamadrid v Midland
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,32 Pinnacle*

May single #15
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 1
Start time: 21:00
Game: Lille v Monaco
*Pick: Monaco @2,00 Pinnacle*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 6, 2022)

*Results:*

# of picks: 15
stake: 122
winnings: 186,91
*Profit after day 1: +64,91*

May single #1
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie B
Start time: 18:15
Game: Crotone v Parma
*Pick: over 2,5 goals @1,85 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #2
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 18:30
Game: Laval v Red Star
*Pick: over 2,5 goals @1,99 Pinnacle 2-2 W*

May single #3
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 18:30
Game: Chateauroux v Bastia Borgo
*Pick: Bastia Borgo (+0,5) AH @1,89 Pinnacle 0-0 W*

May single #4
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 18:30
Game: Sedan v Orleans
*Pick: over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #5
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 2.Bundesliga
Start time: 18:30
Game: Fortuna Duesseldorf v Darmstadt 98 
*Pick: Darmstadt 98 @2,11 Pinnacle 2-1 L*

May single #6
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: Ried II v SC Weiz
*Pick: over 3,5 goals @2,01 Pinnacle 3-0 L*

May single #7
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Bayern
Start time: 19:00
Game: Viktoria Aschaffenburg v 1860 Rosenheim
*Pick: over 3,5 goals @2,09 Pinnacle 3-1 W*

May single #8
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Challenge League
Start time: 19:30
Game: Schaffhausen v Kriens
*Pick: over 3,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle 4-1 W*

May single #9
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Jong PSV v Dordrecht
*Pick: Dordrecht @6,41 Pinnacle, 5 units!! 1-1 L*

May single #10
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Almere City v Jong AZ
*Pick: Jong AZ @10,00 Bet 365, 5 units!! 0-3 W*

May single #11
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game:TOP Oss v MVV Maastricht
*Pick: MVV Maastricht @4,13 Pinnacle, 7 units!! 0-1 W*

May single #12
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Emmen v Den Haag
*Pick: Den Haag @10,04 Pinnacle, 5 units!! 3-0 L*

May single #13
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie B
Start time: 20:30
Game: Cosenza v Cittadella
*Pick: Cosenza @1,93 Pinnacle 1-0 W*

May single #14
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Argentina, Primera C Division
Start time: 20:30
Game: General Lamadrid v Midland
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,32 Pinnacle 2-0 L*

May single #15
Date: 06/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 1
Start time: 21:00
Game: Lille v Monaco
*Pick: Monaco @2,00 Pinnacle 1-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 6, 2022)

May single #16
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Burnley v Aston Villa
*Pick: Burnley (0:0) AH @2,24 Pinnacle*

May single #17
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 13:30
Game: Sheffield United v Fulham
*Pick: Sheffield United @2,05 Pinnacle*

May single #18
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Cadiz v Elche
*Pick: Cadiz @1,76 Pinnacle*

May single #19
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, League 2
Start time: 16:00
Game: Barrow v Northampton Town
*Pick: Northampton @1,69 Pinnacle*

May single #20
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, League 2
Start time: 16:00
Game: Walsall v Swindon Town
*Pick: Swindon Town @1,81 Pinnacle*

May single #21
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 1.Liga
Start time: 16:00
Game: Pardubice v Karvina
*Pick: Pardubice @1,69 Pinnacle*

May single #22
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 14:00
Game: MSV Duisburg v Freiburg II
*Pick: MSV Duisburg @2,05 Pinnacle*

May single #23
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 16:00
Game: Fuenlabrada v Real Sociedad II
*Pick: Real Sociedad II (0:0) AH @2,12 Pinnacle*

May single #24
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, 1.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Indjija v IMT Novi Beograd
*Pick: IMT Novi Beograd (+0,5) AH @2,07 Pinnacle*

May single #25
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, NPL Victoria
Start time: 08:45
Game: Dandenong City v South Melbourne
*Pick: Over 3,25 goals @2,20 Pinnacle*

May single #26
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, I.Liga
Start time: 12:40
Game: Tychy v Puszcza Niepolomice
*Pick: Puszcza Niepolomice (+0,25) AH @2,03 Pinnacle*

May single #27
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 15:00
Game: Radomlje v Celje
*Pick: Radomlje @2,51 Pinnacle*

May single #28
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Yeovil Town v Boreham Wood
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,21 Pinnacle*

May single #29
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 17:00
Game: Costa Brava v UCAM Murcia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,58 Pinnacle*

May single #30
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 21:00
Game: Ponferradina v Burgos
*Pick: Ponferradina @1,85 Pinnacle*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 7, 2022)

*Results:*

# of picks: 30
stake: 272
winnings: 427,81
*Profit after day 1: +155,81*

May single #16
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Burnley v Aston Villa
*Pick: Burnley (0:0) AH @2,24 Pinnacle 1-3 L*

May single #17
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 13:30
Game: Sheffield United v Fulham
*Pick: Sheffield United @2,05 Pinnacle 4-0 W*

May single #18
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Cadiz v Elche
*Pick: Cadiz @1,76 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #19
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, League 2
Start time: 16:00
Game: Barrow v Northampton Town
*Pick: Northampton @1,69 Pinnacle 1-3 W*

May single #20
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, League 2
Start time: 16:00
Game: Walsall v Swindon Town
*Pick: Swindon Town @1,81 Pinnacle 0-3 W*

May single #21
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 1.Liga
Start time: 16:00
Game: Pardubice v Karvina
*Pick: Pardubice @1,69 Pinnacle 2-0 W*

May single #22
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 14:00
Game: MSV Duisburg v Freiburg II
*Pick: MSV Duisburg @2,05 Pinnacle 1-0 W*

May single #23
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 16:00
Game: Fuenlabrada v Real Sociedad II
*Pick: Real Sociedad II (0:0) AH @2,12 Pinnacle 1-2 W*

May single #24
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, 1.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Indjija v IMT Novi Beograd
*Pick: IMT Novi Beograd (+0,5) AH @2,07 Pinnacle 0-1 W*

May single #25
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, NPL Victoria
Start time: 08:45
Game: Dandenong City v South Melbourne
*Pick: Over 3,25 goals @2,20 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #26
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, I.Liga
Start time: 12:40
Game: Tychy v Puszcza Niepolomice
*Pick: Puszcza Niepolomice (+0,25) AH @2,03 Pinnacle 2-1 L*

May single #27
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 15:00
Game: Radomlje v Celje
*Pick: Radomlje @2,51 Pinnacle 2-0 W*

May single #28
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Yeovil Town v Boreham Wood
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,21 Pinnacle 2-2 W*

May single #29
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 17:00
Game: Costa Brava v UCAM Murcia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,58 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #30
Date: 07/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 21:00
Game: Ponferradina v Burgos
*Pick: Ponferradina @1,85 Pinnacle 3-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 7, 2022)

It is after day 2 up there! 
Good start.
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (May 9, 2022)

May single #31
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen, Group A
Start time: 18:00
Game: KuPS Akatemia v JIPPO
*Pick: JIPPO @2,05 Pinnacle*

May single #32
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Egypt, Premier League
Start time: 18:30
Game: Pharco v Future FC
*Pick: Over 2,5 @2,62 Pinnacle*

May single #33
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Divison
Start time: 18:00
Game: Raufoss v Bryne
*Pick: Bryne @3,76 Pinnacle, 7 Units!!*

May single #34
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Suprettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Skovde AIK v Halmstad
*Pick: Skovde AIK @3,91 Pinnacle, 5 Units!!*

May single #35
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Portugal, Primeira
Start time: 21:15
Game: Belenenses v Famalicao
*Pick: Belenenses @2,24 Pinnacle*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 11, 2022)

# of picks: 35
stake: 314
winnings: 448,31
*Profit after day 3: +134,31*

May single #31
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen, Group A
Start time: 18:00
Game: KuPS Akatemia v JIPPO
*Pick: JIPPO @2,05 Pinnacle 1-7 W*

May single #32
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Egypt, Premier League
Start time: 18:30
Game: Pharco v Future FC
*Pick: Over 2,5 @2,62 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #33
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Divison
Start time: 18:00
Game: Raufoss v Bryne
*Pick: Bryne @3,76 Pinnacle, 7 Units!! 2-0 L*

May single #34
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Suprettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Skovde AIK v Halmstad
*Pick: Skovde AIK @3,91 Pinnacle, 5 Units!! 1-3 L*

May single #35
Date: 09/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Portugal, Primeira
Start time: 21:15
Game: Belenenses v Famalicao
*Pick: Belenenses @2,24 Pinnacle 2-3 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 11, 2022)

May single #36
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, FNL League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Prostejov v Varnsdorf
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,83 Pinnacle*

May single #37
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 17:00
Game: SJK Akatemia v PK-35
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,77 Pinnacle*

May single #38
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Swit Mazowiecki v Lechia T.Mazowiecki
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,71 Pinnacle*

May single #39
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Greece, Super League
Start time: 17:30
Game: PAOK v Aris
*Pick: Aris (+0,25) AH @2,06 Pinnacle*

May single #40
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 17:30
Game: Wissa Szcuzcin v Bron Radom
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,92 Pinnacle*

May single #41
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Ere Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Twente v Groningen
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,75 Pinnacle*

May single #42
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Servette Geneve v Lugano
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,75 Pinnacle*

May single #43
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, Premiership
Start time: 20:45
Game: Motherwell v Hearts
*Pick: Motherwell (0:0) AH @2,20 Pinnacle*

GL all!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 11, 2022)

# of picks: 43
stake: 394
winnings: 581,11
*Profit after day 4: +187,11*

May single #36
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, FNL League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Prostejov v Varnsdorf
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,83 Pinnacle 0-3 W*

May single #37
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 17:00
Game: SJK Akatemia v PK-35
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,77 Pinnacle 4-1 W*

May single #38
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Swit Mazowiecki v Lechia T.Mazowiecki
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,71 Pinnacle 2-0 L*

May single #39
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Greece, Super League
Start time: 17:30
Game: PAOK v Aris
*Pick: Aris (+0,25) AH @2,06 Pinnacle 0-1 W*

May single #40
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 17:30
Game: Wissa Szcuzcin v Bron Radom
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,92 Pinnacle 1-2 W*

May single #41
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Ere Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Twente v Groningen
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,75 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #42
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Servette Geneve v Lugano
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,75 Pinnacle 2-2 W*

May single #43
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, Premiership
Start time: 20:45
Game: Motherwell v Hearts
*Pick: Motherwell (0:0) AH @2,20 Pinnacle 2-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 11, 2022)

I think the start is a bit unrealistic, more than 180 units profit in 4 days, yield of over 50%... that will even out, but my goal is to stay above the 10% and to give a good number of picks, so that you can turn your profit quickly.
GL all, tomorrow I will give some more picks, but my main target is this weekend!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 12, 2022)

May single #44
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Kuopio PS v Haka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,30 Pinnacle*

May single #45
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark Super League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Vejle v Aarhus
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle*

May single #46
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie C
Start time: 20:30
Game: Virtus Entella v Foggia
*Pick: Both teams to score @1,83 Nordicbet*

May single #47
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie C
Start time: 20:30
Game: Feralpi Salo v Pescara
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle*

May single #48
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Iceland, 1.Deild
Start time: 21:15
Game: Grindavik v Throttur Vogar
*Pick: Over @2,20 Pinnacle*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 12, 2022)

# of picks: 48
stake: 444
winnings: 643,81
*Profit after day 5: +199,81*

May single #44
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Kuopio PS v Haka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,30 Pinnacle 2-1 W*

May single #45
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark Super League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Vejle v Aarhus
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #46
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie C
Start time: 20:30
Game: Virtus Entella v Foggia
*Pick: Both teams to score @1,83 Nordicbet 2-1 W*

May single #47
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie C
Start time: 20:30
Game: Feralpi Salo v Pescara
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle 2-1 W*

May single #48
Date: 11/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Iceland, 1.Deild
Start time: 21:15
Game: Grindavik v Throttur Vogar
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,20 Pinnacle 3-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 12, 2022)

May single #49
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, A League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Western Sydney Wanderers v Brisbane Roar
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle*

May single #50
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Victoria NPL
Start time: 12:30
Game: Bentleigh Greens v Dandenong City
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,20 Pinnacle*

May single #51
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 13:00
Game: Fremad Amager v Koge
*Pick: Fremad Amager @2,37 Pinnacle*

May single #52
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Romania, 1.Liga
Start time: 16:30
Game: Chindia Targoviste v Gaz Metan Medias
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,00 Pinnacle*

May single #53
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Vaasa PS v SJK Seinajoen 
*Pick: Vaasa (0:0) AH @2,15 Pinnacle*

May single #54
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Komarno v Petrzalka
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,90 Pinnacle*

May single #55
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Croatia, HNL 2
Start time: 17:30
Game: Sesvete v Varazdin
*Pick: Varazdin @2,10 Pinnacle*

May single #56
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:30
Game: Beltinci v Nafta Lendava
*Pick: Beltinci @4,44 Pinnacle, 7 units!!*

May single #57
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 2
Start time: 18:00
Game: Przodkovo v Blekitni Stargard
*Pick: Przodkovo @2,69 Pinnacle*

May single #58
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Romania, 1.Liga
Start time: 19:30
Game: Dinamo Bucuresti v UT Arad
*Pick: Dinamo Bucuresti @4,03 Pinnacle, 7 Units!!*

May single #59
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 20:45
Game: Red Star v Concerneau
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle*

May single #60
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Republic of Ireland, 1st Division
Start time: 20:45
Game: Wexford Youths v Galway
*Pick: Galway @2,05 Pinnacle*

Good luck, mates!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 13, 2022)

# of picks: 60
stake: 558
winnings: 824,49
*Profit after day 6: +266,49*

May single #49
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, A League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Western Sydney Wanderers v Brisbane Roar
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle 1-3 W*

May single #50
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Victoria NPL
Start time: 12:30
Game: Bentleigh Greens v Dandenong City
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,20 Pinnacle 2-1 L*

May single #51
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 13:00
Game: Fremad Amager v Koge
*Pick: Fremad Amager @2,37 Pinnacle 1-0 W*

May single #52
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Romania, 1.Liga
Start time: 16:30
Game: Chindia Targoviste v Gaz Metan Medias
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,00 Pinnacle 3-0 L*

May single #53
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Vaasa PS v SJK Seinajoen
*Pick: Vaasa (0:0) AH @2,15 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #54
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Komarno v Petrzalka
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,90 Pinnacle 6-0 W*

May single #55
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Croatia, HNL 2
Start time: 17:30
Game: Sesvete v Varazdin
*Pick: Varazdin @2,10 Pinnacle 2-3 W*

May single #56
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:30
Game: Beltinci v Nafta Lendava
*Pick: Beltinci @4,44 Pinnacle, 7 units!! 1-0 W*

May single #57
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 2
Start time: 18:00
Game: Przodkovo v Blekitni Stargard
*Pick: Przodkovo @2,69 Pinnacle 4-1 W*

May single #58
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Romania, 1.Liga
Start time: 19:30
Game: Dinamo Bucuresti v UT Arad
*Pick: Dinamo Bucuresti @4,03 Pinnacle, 7 Units!! 1-1 L*

May single #59
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue National
Start time: 20:45
Game: Red Star v Concerneau
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle 5-1 W*

May single #60
Date: 13/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Republic of Ireland, 1st Division
Start time: 20:45
Game: Wexford Youths v Galway
*Pick: Galway @2,05 Pinnacle 0-4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 14, 2022)

May single #61
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Republic Korea, K2 League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Gyeongnam v Daejeon Citizen
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,95 Pinnacle*

May single #62
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Ryukyu v Tochigi
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @3,22 Pinnacle*

May single #63
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 12:00
Game: KS Kutno v Sokol Alexandrow
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,78 Pinnacle*

May single #64
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 13:30
Game: 1860 Muenchen v Borussia Dortmund II
*Pick: Dortmund II @5,10 Pinnacle, 5 units!!*

May single #65
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Jammerbugt v Hobro
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,07 Pinnacle*

May single #66
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 14:00
Game: Preussen Muenster v 1.FC Koeln II
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,20 Pinnacle*

May single #67
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 14:00
Game: Bonner SC v Oberhausen
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,85 Pinnacle*

May single #68
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 14:00
Game: Straelen v Rodinghausen
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,92 Pinnacle*

May single #69
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Amorebieta v Huesca
*Pick: Amorebieta @2,05 Pinnacle*

May single #70
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, Super League
Start time: 19:00
Game: Metalac v Mladost Lucani
*Pick: Mladost @2,25 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 14, 2022)

# of picks: 70
stake: 653
winnings: 921,89
*Profit after day 7: +268,89*

May single #61
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Republic Korea, K2 League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Gyeongnam v Daejeon Citizen
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,95 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #62
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Ryukyu v Tochigi
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @3,22 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #63
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 12:00
Game: KS Kutno v Sokol Alexandrow
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,78 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #64
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 13:30
Game: 1860 Muenchen v Borussia Dortmund II
*Pick: Dortmund II @5,10 Pinnacle, 5 units!! 6-3 L*

May single #65
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Jammerbugt v Hobro
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,07 Pinnacle 2-3 W*

May single #66
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 14:00
Game: Preussen Muenster v 1.FC Koeln II 
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,20 Pinnacle 2-1 L*

May single #67
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 14:00
Game: Bonner SC v Oberhausen
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,85 Pinnacle 1-5 W*

May single #68
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 14:00
Game: Straelen v Rodinghausen
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,92 Pinnacle 1-4 W*

May single #69
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Amorebieta v Huesca
*Pick: Amorebieta @2,05 Pinnacle 1-0 W*

May single #70
Date: 14/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, Super League
Start time: 19:00
Game: Metalac v Mladost Lucani 
*Pick: Mladost @2,25 Pinnacle 0-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 14, 2022)

Only a small profit today, but profit is profit 
I am not sure I will post anything tomorrow, but next week I will be fully active again.
GL all!
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (May 15, 2022)

Hello!
Today we will mostly bet on Italian Serie D.
Good luck to us!

May single #71
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 15:00
Game: Leeds United v Brighton and Hove Albion
*Pick: Leeds @2,71 Pinnacle*

May single #72
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Bagnolese v Alcione Milano
*Pick: Bagnolese @2,47 Pinnacle*

May single #73
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Fossano v Asti
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,00 Pinnacle*

May single #74
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Lavagnese v Borgosesia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,99 Pinnacle*

May single #75
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: PDHAE v Citta di Varese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,16 Pinnacle*

May single #76
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Crema v Franciacorta
*Pick: Crema @2,20 Pinnacle*

May single #77
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Delta Porto Tolle v Adriese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,83 Pinnacle*

May single #78
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Forli v Fanfulla
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,16 Pinnacle*

May single #79
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Prato v Aglianese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,03 Pinnacle*

May single #80
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Sasso Marconi v Rimini
*Pick: Sasso Marconi @4,88 Pinnacle, 7 Units!!*

May single #81
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Barnet v Bromley
*Pick: Barnet @2,95 Pinnacle*

May single #82
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Boreham Wood v Solihull Moors
*Pick: Solihull Moors @2,21 Pinnacle*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 15, 2022)

# of picks: 82
stake: 770
winnings: 1062,69
*Profit after day 8: +292,69*

May single #71
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 15:00
Game: Leeds United v Brighton and Hove Albion
*Pick: Leeds @2,71 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #72
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Bagnolese v Alcione Milano
*Pick: Bagnolese @2,47 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #73
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Fossano v Asti
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,00 Pinnacle 2-1 W*

May single #74
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Lavagnese v Borgosesia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,99 Pinnacle 0-4 W*

May single #75
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: PDHAE v Citta di Varese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,16 Pinnacle 2-1 W*

May single #76
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Crema v Franciacorta
*Pick: Crema @2,20 Pinnacle 3-3 L*

May single #77
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Delta Porto Tolle v Adriese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,83 Pinnacle 3-4 W*

May single #78
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Forli v Fanfulla
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,16 Pinnacle 4-0 W*

May single #79
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Prato v Aglianese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,03 Pinnacle 3-1 W*

May single #80
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Sasso Marconi v Rimini
*Pick: Sasso Marconi @4,88 Pinnacle, 7 Units!! 1-1 L*

May single #81
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Barnet v Bromley
*Pick: Barnet @2,95 Pinnacle 2-3 L*

May single #82
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Boreham Wood v Solihull Moors
*Pick: Solihull Moors @2,21 Pinnacle 0-3 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 15, 2022)

Another profitable day, we are now on almost 300 units profit in a good week, I hope you are following!
GL


----------



## Mac1967 (May 16, 2022)

May single #83
Date: 16/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Cyprus, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Olympiakos Nicosia v Ethnikos Akhnas
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,83 Pinnacle*

May single #84
Date: 16/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Cyprus, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: AEL Limassol v Doxa
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,91 Pinnacle*

May single #85
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Moss v Orn Horten
*Pick: Moss (-1) AH @2,11 Pinnacle*

May single #86
Date: 16/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Israel, Ligat Ha`Al
Start time: 19:30
Game: Maccabi Netanya v Hapoel Tel Aviv
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,15 Pinnacle*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 17, 2022)

# of picks: 86
stake: 810
winnings: 1091,79
*Profit after day 9: +281,79*

May single #83
Date: 16/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Cyprus, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Olympiakos Nicosia v Ethnikos Akhnas
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,83 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #84
Date: 16/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Cyprus, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: AEL Limassol v Doxa
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,91 Pinnacle 3-1 W*

May single #85
Date: 15/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Moss v Orn Horten
*Pick: Moss (-1) AH @2,11 Pinnacle 1-0 V*

May single #86
Date: 16/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Israel, Ligat Ha`Al
Start time: 19:30
Game: Maccabi Netanya v Hapoel Tel Aviv
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,15 Pinnacle 0-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 17, 2022)

May single #87
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Egypt, Premier League
Start time: 18:30
Game: Future v Al Ittihad
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,17 Pinnacle*

May single #88
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: SV Spittal v Wolfsberger AC II
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,96 Pinnacle*

May single #89
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Greece, Super League
Start time: 19:00
Game: Gianina v Aris Thessaloniki 
*Pick: Aris @1,96 Pinnacle*

May single #90
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: ADO Den Haag v FC Eindhoven
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle*

GL all!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 17, 2022)

# of picks: 90
stake: 850
winnings: 1171,99
*Profit after day 10: +321,99*

May single #87
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Egypt, Premier League
Start time: 18:30
Game: Future v Al Ittihad
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,17 Pinnacle 4-3 W*

May single #88
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: SV Spittal v Wolfsberger AC II
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,96 Pinnacle 2-5 W*

May single #89
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Greece, Super League
Start time: 19:00
Game: Gianina v Aris Thessaloniki
*Pick: Aris @1,96 Pinnacle 0-3 W*

May single #90
Date: 17/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: ADO Den Haag v FC Eindhoven
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle 2-1 in 75th W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 17, 2022)

A perfect day today, I will now post my picks for tomorrow, mainly South American competitions and Japan/Korea.
Good luck all!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 17, 2022)

May single #91
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Libertadores
Start time: 00:15
Game: RB Bragantino v studiantes
*Pick: Bragantino @1,93 Pinnacle*

May single #92
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 00:15
Game: Ceara v General Caballero
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,11 Pinnacle*

May single #93
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Libertadores
Start time: 02:30
Game: Sporting Cristal v Talleres Cordoba
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle*

May single #94
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 02:30
Game: Nueva de Octubre v Guairena
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,47 Pinnacle*

May single #95
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 02:30
Game: Junior Baranquilla v Oriente Petrolero
*Pick: Over 3 goals @2,18 Pinnacle*

May single #96
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, A-League
Start time: 11:05
Game: Adelaide United v Melbourne City
*Pick: Adelaide United (+0,25) AH @2,19 Pinnacle*

May single #97
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Vissel Kobe v Kawasaki Frontale
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle*

May single #98
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Omiya Ardija v Gruilla Morioka
*Pick: Omiya Ardija @2,07 Pinnacle*

May single #99
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Oita Trinita v Cerezo Osaka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle*

May single #100
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Tokushima Vortis v Nagoya Grampus
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,55 Pinnacle*

May single #101
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Shimizu S-Pulse v Hiroshima
*Pick: Shimizu S-Pulse @3,20 Pinnacle, 7 Units!!*

May single #102
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Kashiwa Reysol v Kyoto Sanga
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,08 Pinnacle*

May single #103
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: FC Tokyo v Avispa Fukuoka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,51 Pinnacle*

May single #104
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Republic Korea, K1 League
Start time: 12:30
Game: Seongnam v Suwon FC
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,44 Pinnacle*

May single #105
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Esbjerg v Fremad Amager
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,88 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 18, 2022)

# of picks: 105
stake: 997
winnings: 1318,79
*Profit after day 11: +321,79*

May single #91
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Libertadores
Start time: 00:15
Game: RB Bragantino v studiantes
*Pick: Bragantino @1,93 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #92
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 00:15
Game: Ceara v General Caballero
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,11 Pinnacle 6-0 W*

May single #93
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Libertadores
Start time: 02:30
Game: Sporting Cristal v Talleres Cordoba
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #94
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 02:30
Game: Nueva de Octubre v Guairena
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,47 Pinnacle 2-3 W*

May single #95
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 02:30
Game: Junior Baranquilla v Oriente Petrolero
*Pick: Over 3 goals @2,18 Pinnacle 2-0 L*

May single #96
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, A-League
Start time: 11:05
Game: Adelaide United v Melbourne City
*Pick: Adelaide United (+0,25) AH @2,19 Pinnacle 0-0 1/2 W*

May single #97
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Vissel Kobe v Kawasaki Frontale
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #98
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Omiya Ardija v Gruilla Morioka
*Pick: Omiya Ardija @2,07 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #99
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Oita Trinita v Cerezo Osaka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle 3-3 W*

May single #100
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Tokushima Vortis v Nagoya Grampus
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,55 Pinnacle 0-2 L*

May single #101
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Shimizu S-Pulse v Hiroshima
*Pick: Shimizu S-Pulse @3,20 Pinnacle, 7 Units!! 2-1 W*

May single #102
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Kashiwa Reysol v Kyoto Sanga
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,08 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #103
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: FC Tokyo v Avispa Fukuoka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,51 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #104
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Republic Korea, K1 League
Start time: 12:30
Game: Seongnam v Suwon FC
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,44 Pinnacle 2-2 W*

May single #105
Date: 18/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Esbjerg v Fremad Amager
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,88 Pinnacle 2-1 after 35 minutes W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 18, 2022)

Today we managed a 0 profit/loss, let us see how it goes tomorrow!
Good luck all.
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (May 18, 2022)

May single #106
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, Super League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Radnik Surdulica v Kolubara
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,07 Pinnacle*

May single #107
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 1.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Teplice v Vlasim
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,96 Pinnacle*

May single #108
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Hobro v Vendsyssel
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,11 Pinnacle*

May single #109
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden Superettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Osters v Halmstad
*Pick: Halmstad @2,66 Pinnacle*

May single #110
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Grasshoppers v St Gallen
*Pick: Grasshoppers @2,20 Pinnacle*

May single #111
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Lausanne Sports v Sion
*Pick: Sion @2,37 Pinnacle*

May single #112
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Lugano v FC Zuerich
*Pick: FC Zuerich @2,55 Pinnacle*

May single #113
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Luzern v Young Boys
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,18 Pinnacle*

May single #114
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Servette Geneve v Basel
*Pick: Basel @2,07 Pinnacle*

May single #115
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Everton v Crystal Palace
*Pick:Crystal Palace @4,40 Pinnacle, 7 units!!*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 19, 2022)

# of picks: 115
stake: 1094
winnings: 1453,19
*Profit after day 12: +359,19*

May single #106
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, Super League
Start time: 16:00
Game: Radnik Surdulica v Kolubara
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,07 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #107
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 1.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Teplice v Vlasim
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,96 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #108
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Hobro v Vendsyssel
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,11 Pinnacle 2-0 L*

May single #109
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden Superettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Osters v Halmstad
*Pick: Halmstad @2,66 Pinnacle 1-3 W*

May single #110
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Grasshoppers v St Gallen
*Pick: Grasshoppers @2,20 Pinnacle 3-2 W*

May single #111
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Lausanne Sports v Sion
*Pick: Sion @2,37 Pinnacle 1-2 W*

May single #112
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Lugano v FC Zuerich
*Pick: FC Zuerich @2,55 Pinnacle 2-1 L*

May single #113
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Luzern v Young Boys
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,18 Pinnacle 2-2 W*

May single #114
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League
Start time: 20:30
Game: Servette Geneve v Basel
*Pick: Basel @2,07 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #115
Date: 19/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Everton v Crystal Palace
*Pick:Crystal Palace @4,40 Pinnacle, 7 units!! 3-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 19, 2022)

Another incredibly good day, I hope we will have another profitable weekend.
Good luck, all!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 19, 2022)

May single #116
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, NSW NPL
Start time: 11:00
Game: Manly United v Sydney Olympic
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,35 Pinnacle*

May single #117
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Kosice v Bardejov 
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,18 Pinnacle*

May single #118
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Slovan Bratislava II v Podbrezova 
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,38 Pinnacle*

May single #119
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Humenne v Skalica
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,86 Pinnacle*

May single #120
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Trebisov v Komarno 
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,82 Pinnacle*

May single #121
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, Super League
Start time: 17:30
Game: Mladost Lucani v Spartak Subotica
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,79 Pinnacle*

May single #122
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Cyprus, 1st Division
Start time: 17:30
Game: Omonia Nicosia v Olympiakos Nicosia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle*

May single #123
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Bundesliga, Relegation zone
Start time: 18:00
Game: Rheindorf Altach v Tirol
*Pick: Altach @1,64 Pinnacle*

May single #124
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Ettan, North
Start time: 19:00
Game: Stockholm Inter v Gefle
*Pick: Gefle @2,46 Pinnacle*

May single #125
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Torino v AS Roma
*Pick: Torino @3,40 Pinnacle*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 20, 2022)

# of picks: 125
stake: 1194
winnings: 1527,09
*Profit after day 13: +333,09*

May single #116
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, NSW NPL
Start time: 11:00
Game: Manly United v Sydney Olympic
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,35 Pinnacle 0:0 L*

May single #117
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Kosice v Bardejov
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,18 Pinnacle 2-2 W*

May single #118
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Slovan Bratislava II v Podbrezova
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,38 Pinnacle 1-2 L*

May single #119
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Humenne v Skalica
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,86 Pinnacle 2-1 W*

May single #120
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovakia, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Trebisov v Komarno
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,82 Pinnacle 0-2 L*

May single #121
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Serbia, Super League
Start time: 17:30
Game: Mladost Lucani v Spartak Subotica
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,79 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #122
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Cyprus, 1st Division
Start time: 17:30
Game: Omonia Nicosia v Olympiakos Nicosia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #123
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Bundesliga, Relegation zone
Start time: 18:00
Game: Rheindorf Altach v Tirol
*Pick: Altach @1,64 Pinnacle 2-1 W*

May single #124
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Ettan, North
Start time: 19:00
Game: Stockholm Inter v Gefle
*Pick: Gefle @2,46 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #125
Date: 20/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Torino v AS Roma
*Pick: Torino @3,40 Pinnacle 0-3 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 20, 2022)

A losing day, but it happens.
Tomorrow is an interesting day and I will post my picks soon.
GL


----------



## Mac1967 (May 20, 2022)

May single #126
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 10:00
Game: Sagan Tosu v Kawasaki Frontale
*Pick: Kawasaki Frontale @2,20 Pinnacle*

May single #127
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen League
Start time: 13:00
Game: Lahden Reipas v PPJ Helsinki
*Pick: Over 3,25 goals @2,15 Pinnacle*

May single #128
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D, Girone I
Start time: 15:00
Game: Real Aversa v Trapani
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle*

May single #129
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 16:00
Game: Stolem Gniewino v Zawisza Bidgoszcz
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,81 Pinnacle*

May single #130
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Orleta Radzyn v Chelmianka Chelm
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,82 Pinnacle*

May single #131
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, Extraklasa
Start time: 17:30
Game: Legia Warszawa v Cracovia Krakow
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle*

May single #132
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 20:30
Game: Algeciras v Real Castilla
*Pick: Algeciras @2,36 Pinnacle*

May single #133
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Fiorentina v Juventus
*Pick: Fiorentina @1,81 Pinnacle*

May single #134
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 1
Start time: 21:00
Game: Lille v Rennes
*Pick: Rennes @1,82 Pinnacle*

May single #135
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda
Start time: 22:00
Game: Ibiza v Real Valladolid
*Pick: Real Valladolid @1,78 Pinnacle*

GL!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 22, 2022)

# of picks: 135
stake: 1294
winnings: 1601,29
*Profit after day 13: +307,29*

May single #126
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 10:00
Game: Sagan Tosu v Kawasaki Frontale
*Pick: Kawasaki Frontale @2,20 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #127
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen League
Start time: 13:00
Game: Lahden Reipas v PPJ Helsinki
*Pick: Over 3,25 goals @2,15 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #128
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D, Girone I
Start time: 15:00
Game: Real Aversa v Trapani
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle 3-1 W*

May single #129
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 16:00
Game: Stolem Gniewino v Zawisza Bidgoszcz
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,81 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #130
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Orleta Radzyn v Chelmianka Chelm 
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,82 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #131
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, Extraklasa
Start time: 17:30
Game: Legia Warszawa v Cracovia Krakow
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #132
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 20:30
Game: Algeciras v Real Castilla
*Pick: Algeciras @2,36 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #133
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Fiorentina v Juventus
*Pick: Fiorentina @1,81 Pinnacle 2-0 W*

May single #134
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 1
Start time: 21:00
Game: Lille v Rennes
*Pick: Rennes @1,82 Pinnacle 2-2 L*

May single #135
Date: 21/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda
Start time: 22:00
Game: Ibiza v Real Valladolid
*Pick: Real Valladolid @1,78 Pinnacle 1-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 22, 2022)

May single #136
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, CFL League
Start time: 10:15
Game: Admira Praga v Motorlet Praga
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,97 Pinnacle*

May single #137
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Geylang v Hougang
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,97 Pinnacle*

May single #138
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, II.Liga
Start time: 12:30
Game: Wisla Pulawy v Motor Lublin
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,84 Pinnacle*

May single #139
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, I.Liga
Start time: 12:40
Game: Stomil Olsztyn v Puszcza Nepolomice
*Pick: Stomil @3,15 Pinnacle*

May single #140
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 14:00
Game: Atlas Delmenhorst v HSV II
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,81 Pinnacle*

May single #141
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 15:00
Game: Floy Flekkeroy v Moss
*Pick: Moss @3,15 Pinnacle*

May single #142
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Alcione Milano v Sasso Marconi
*Pick: Sasso Marconi @2,72 Pinnacle*

May single #143
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Fanfulla v Prato
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,01 Pinnacle*

May single #144
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Gelbison Cilento v Santa Maria Cilento
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,88 Pinnacle*

May single #145
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Gladiator v Vis Artena
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle*

May single #146
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Montegiorgio v Tolentino
*Pick: Montegiorgio @1,93 Pinnacle*

May single #147
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Portici v Sancataldese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle*

May single #148
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Real Monterotondo v Cynthialbalonga
*Pick: Real Monterotondo @3,18 Pinnacle*

May single #149
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Rimini v Lentigione
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,92 Pinnacle*

May single #150
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy,  Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Virtus Matino v Brindisi
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05 Pinnacle

Good luck!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 22, 2022)

# of picks: 150
stake: 1444 
winnings: 1826,19
*Profit after day 15: +382,19*

May single #136
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, CFL League
Start time: 10:15
Game: Admira Praga v Motorlet Praga
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,97 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #137
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Geylang v Hougang
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,97 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #138
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, II.Liga
Start time: 12:30
Game: Wisla Pulawy v Motor Lublin
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,84 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #139
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, I.Liga
Start time: 12:40
Game: Stomil Olsztyn v Puszcza Nepolomice
*Pick: Stomil @3,15 Pinnacle 1-0 W*

May single #140
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 14:00
Game: Atlas Delmenhorst v HSV II
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,81 Pinnacle 4-1 W*

May single #141
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 15:00
Game: Floy Flekkeroy v Moss
*Pick: Moss @3,15 Pinnacle 0-2 W*

May single #142
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Alcione Milano v Sasso Marconi
*Pick: Sasso Marconi @2,72 Pinnacle 0-1 W*

May single #143
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Fanfulla v Prato
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,01 Pinnacle 1-3 W*

May single #144
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Gelbison Cilento v Santa Maria Cilento
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,88 Pinnacle 0-3 W*

May single #145
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Gladiator v Vis Artena
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #146
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Montegiorgio v Tolentino
*Pick: Montegiorgio @1,93 Pinnacle 2-1 W*

May single #147
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Portici v Sancataldese
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,95 Pinnacle 6-1 W*

May single #148
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Real Monterotondo v Cynthialbalonga
*Pick: Real Monterotondo @3,18 Pinnacle 2-2 L*

May single #149
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Rimini v Lentigione
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,92 Pinnacle 0-2 L*

May single #150
Date: 22/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 16:00
Game: Virtus Matino v Brindisi
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05 Pinnacle 3-4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 22, 2022)

Another incredible day, so we are now on almost 400 units profit!
In the next week there will be less picks, seasons are ending in many leagues. 
But don`t worry, there will be enough material!
GL


----------



## Mac1967 (May 23, 2022)

May single #151
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 15:00
Game: Odd II v Sotra
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,28 Pinnacle*

May single #152
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 19:00
Game: Hvidovre v Helsingoer
*Pick: Hvidovre @4,12 Pinnacle, 7 units!!*

May single #153
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Norrby v Utsiktens
*Pick: Utsiktens (+0,5) AH @2,07 Pinnacle*

May single #154
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Bundesliga qualifications
Start time: 20:30
Game: Hamburger SV v Hertha BSC
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle*

May single #155
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, Premiership qualifications
Start time: 20:45
Game: St Johnstone v Inverness CT
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,48 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 23, 2022)

# of picks: 155
stake: 1491
winnings: 1900,53
*Profit after day 16: +409,53*

May single #151
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 15:00
Game: Odd II v Sotra
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,28 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #152
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 19:00
Game: Hvidovre v Helsingoer
*Pick: Hvidovre @4,12 Pinnacle, 7 units!! 2-0 W*

May single #153
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Norrby v Utsiktens
*Pick: Utsiktens (+0,5) AH @2,07 Pinnacle 0-2 W*

May single #154
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Bundesliga qualifications
Start time: 20:30
Game: Hamburger SV v Hertha BSC
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle 0-2 L*

May single #155
Date: 23/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, Premiership qualifications
Start time: 20:45
Game: St Johnstone v Inverness CT
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,48 Pinnacle 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 23, 2022)

Another winning day, for tomorrow I will post picks in 15 minutes.
GL all!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 23, 2022)

May single #156
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: Gleisdorf v Bad Gleichenberg
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle*

May single #157
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: Union Guerten v Ried Vikinger
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle*

May single #158
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 2 qualifications
Start time: 20:30
Game: Villefranche v Quivelly Rouen
*Pick: Villefranche @2,24 Pinnacle*

May single #159
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 2.Bundesliga qualifications
Start time: 20:30
Game: Dynamo Dresden v Kaiserslautern
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,16 Pinnacle*

May single #160
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 00:15
Game: Union La Calera v Universidad Catolica (Ecu)
*Pick: Union La Calera @1,92 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 24, 2022)

May single #161
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Kawasaki Frontale v Shonan Belmare
*Pick: Kawasaki Frontale (-1) AH @2,05 Pinnacle*

May single #162
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: V-Varen Nagasaki v JEF United Chiba
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,85 Pinnacle*

May single #163
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Oita Trinita v Blaublitz Akita
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,57 Pinnacle*

May single #164
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Western Australia NPL
Start time: 13:00
Game: Balcatta v Stirling Macedonia
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,13 Pinnacle*

May single #165
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D, Girone G
Start time: 16:00
Game: Muravera v Aprilia Calcio
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,02 Pinnacle*

May single #166
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D, Girone G
Start time: 16:00
Game: CynthiAlbalonga v Calcio Giugliano
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,97 Pinnacle*

May single #167
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, MSFL League
Start time: 18:00
Game: Hlucin v Zlin II
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,97 Pinnacle*

May single #168
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 19:00
Game: Borussia Hildesheim v Teutonia Ottensen
*Pick: Over 3,25 goals @2,32 Pinnacle*

May single #169
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, Eliteserien
Start time: 20:00
Game: Lillestroem v Valerenga
*Pick: Lillestroem @1,95 Pinnacle*

May single #170
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 21:00
Game: AS Roma v Feijenoord
*Pick: AS Roma @2,38 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 24, 2022)

I have posted picks for tomorrow, results for today will be shown later, the last match is at 00:15 this night.
But today`s results does not look very well so far... 
GL
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (May 25, 2022)

First, yesterday`s matches... a poor day. But today we are back on winning ways and if Roma wins their match (they are leading 1-0), we will make strong profit again!

# of picks: 160
stake: 1541
winnings: 1921,33
*Profit after day 16: +379,33*

May single #156
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: Gleisdorf v Bad Gleichenberg
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #157
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Mitte
Start time: 19:00
Game: Union Guerten v Ried Vikinger
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,14 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #158
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 2 qualifications
Start time: 20:30
Game: Villefranche v Quivelly Rouen
*Pick: Villefranche @2,24 Pinnacle 1-3 L*

May single #159
Date: 24/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 2.Bundesliga qualifications
Start time: 20:30
Game: Dynamo Dresden v Kaiserslautern
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,16 Pinnacle 0-2 L*

May single #160
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South America, Copa Sudamericana
Start time: 00:15
Game: Union La Calera v Universidad Catolica (Ecu)
*Pick: Union La Calera @1,92 Pinnacle 3-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 25, 2022)

# of picks: 170
stake: 1641
winnings: 2068,85
*Profit after day 18: +427,85*

May single #161
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Kawasaki Frontale v Shonan Belmare
*Pick: Kawasaki Frontale (-1) AH @2,05 Pinnacle 0-4 L*

May single #162
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: V-Varen Nagasaki v JEF United Chiba
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,85 Pinnacle 0-2 L*

May single #163
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Oita Trinita v Blaublitz Akita
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,57 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #164
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Western Australia NPL
Start time: 13:00
Game: Balcatta v Stirling Macedonia
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,13 Pinnacle 1-5 W*

May single #165
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D, Girone G
Start time: 16:00
Game: Muravera v Aprilia Calcio
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,02 Pinnacle 3-3 W*

May single #166
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D, Girone G
Start time: 16:00
Game: CynthiAlbalonga v Calcio Giugliano
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,97 Pinnacle 6-2 W*

May single #167
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, MSFL League
Start time: 18:00
Game: Hlucin v Zlin II
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,97 Pinnacle 3-1 W*

May single #168
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 19:00
Game: Borussia Hildesheim v Teutonia Ottensen
*Pick: Over 3,25 goals @2,32 Pinnacle 3-3 W*

May single #169
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, Eliteserien
Start time: 20:00
Game: Lillestroem v Valerenga
*Pick: Lillestroem @1,95 Pinnacle 2-0 W*

May single #170
Date: 25/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 21:00
Game: AS Roma v Feijenoord
*Pick: AS Roma @2,38 Pinnacle 1-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 25, 2022)

So, seven consecutive winners after poor Tuesday!
Mourinho with new title and we with good profit again, already over +425!!

In 10 minutes I will send picks for tomorrow.
GL


----------



## Mac1967 (May 25, 2022)

May single #171
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Skeid v Sandnes Ulf
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,92 Pinnacle*

May single #172
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Valerenga II v Tromsdalen
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,03 Pinnacle*

May single #173
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Asane v Grorud
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,85 Pinnacle*

May single #174
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League, qualifications
Start time: 18:00
Game: Schaffhausen v Luzern
*Pick: Luzern @2,12 Pinnacle*

May single #175
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Bryne v Stabaek
*Pick: Stabaek @1,85 Pinnacle*

GL all!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 26, 2022)

# of picks: 175
stake: 1691
winnings: 2106,65
*Profit after day 19: +415,65*

May single #171
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Skeid v Sandnes Ulf
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,92 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #172
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 17:00
Game: Valerenga II v Tromsdalen
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,03 Pinnacle 3-1 W*

May single #173
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Asane v Grorud
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,85 Pinnacle 3-2 W*

May single #174
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Switzerland, Super League, qualifications
Start time: 18:00
Game: Schaffhausen v Luzern
*Pick: Luzern @2,12 Pinnacle 2-2 L*

May single #175
Date: 26/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Bryne v Stabaek
*Pick: Stabaek @1,85 Pinnacle 0-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 26, 2022)

A small loss today, it happens, I will post my Friday picks soon!
GL


----------



## Mac1967 (May 26, 2022)

May single #176
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Bryne v Stabaek
*Pick: Stabaek @1,85 Pinnacle*

May single #177
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Ost
Start time: 19:00
Game: Wiener Neustadt v Brueck am Leitha
*Pick: Wiener Neustadt @2,45 Pinnacle*

May single #178
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 18:00
Game: Bron Radom v Blonianka Blonie
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,92 Pinnacle*

May single #179
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 21:00
Game: Real Sociedad II v Real Zaragoza
*Pick: Real Sociedad II @3,00 Pinnacle

GL!*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 27, 2022)

# of picks: 178
stake: 1721
winnings: 2131,15
*Profit after day 20: +410,15*

May single #176
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Bryne v Stabaek
*Pick: Stabaek @1,85 Pinnacle This is a pick from 26th and it does not count (I counted it on 26th).*

May single #177
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Austria, Regionalliga Ost
Start time: 19:00
Game: Wiener Neustadt v Brueck am Leitha
*Pick: Wiener Neustadt @2,45 Pinnacle 2-0 W*

May single #178
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 18:00
Game: Bron Radom v Blonianka Blonie
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,92 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #179
Date: 27/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 21:00
Game: Real Sociedad II v Real Zaragoza
*Pick: Real Sociedad II @3,00 Pinnacle 1-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 27, 2022)

May single #179
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Western Australia NPL
Start time: 09:00
Game: Perth Red Star v Sorrento
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,02 Pinnacle*

May single #180
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Western Australia NPL
Start time: 11:00
Game: Stirling Macedonia v Floreat Athena
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,17 Pinnacle*

May single #181
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 12:00
Game: Wikielec v Wissa Szczuczin
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,70 Pinnacle*

May single #182
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 14:30
Game: Esbjerg v Jammerbugt
*Pick: Jammerbugt @5,40 Pinnacle, 7 units!!*

May single #183
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 15:00
Game: AC Oulu v SJK Seinajoen
*Pick: AC Oulu @3,23 Pinnacle*

May single #184
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 18:15
Game: Lugo v Malaga
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,13 Pinnacle*

May single #185
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Badajoz v Rayo Majadahonda
*Pick: Rayo Majadahonda @1,97 Pinnacle*

May single #186
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: SD Logrones v Celta Vigo II
*Pick: Celta Vigo II @1,85 Bet 365*

May single #187
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Cultural Leonesa v UD Logrones
*Pick: UD Logrones @1,75 Pinnacle*

May single #188
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Calahorra v Talavera
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle*

May single #189
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Sabadell v Algeciras
*Pick: Sabadell @1,75 Pinnacle*

May single #190
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Champions League
Start time: 21:00
Game: Liverpool v Real Madrid
*Pick: both teams to score @1,65 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 29, 2022)

# of picks: 190
stake: 1838
winnings: 2257,15 
*Profit after day 21: +419,15*

May single #179
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Western Australia NPL
Start time: 09:00
Game: Perth Red Star v Sorrento
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,02 Pinnacle 4-2 W*

May single #180
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Western Australia NPL
Start time: 11:00
Game: Stirling Macedonia v Floreat Athena
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,17 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #181
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga
Start time: 12:00
Game: Wikielec v Wissa Szczuczin
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,70 Pinnacle 3-0 W*

May single #182
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 14:30
Game: Esbjerg v Jammerbugt
*Pick: Jammerbugt @5,40 Pinnacle, 7 units!! 2-2 L*

May single #183
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 15:00
Game: AC Oulu v SJK Seinajoen
*Pick: AC Oulu @3,23 Pinnacle 1-0 W*

May single #184
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 18:15
Game: Lugo v Malaga
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,13 Pinnacle 1-0 L*

May single #185
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Badajoz v Rayo Majadahonda
*Pick: Rayo Majadahonda @1,97 Pinnacle 1-2 W*

May single #186
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: SD Logrones v Celta Vigo II
*Pick: Celta Vigo II @1,85 Bet 365 1-1 L*

May single #187
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Cultural Leonesa v UD Logrones
*Pick: UD Logrones @1,75 Pinnacle 1-2 W*

May single #188
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Calahorra v Talavera
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle 1-2 W*

May single #189
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Primera RFEF
Start time: 18:30
Game: Sabadell v Algeciras
*Pick: Sabadell @1,75 Pinnacle 0-1 L*

May single #190
Date: 28/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Champions League
Start time: 21:00
Game: Liverpool v Real Madrid
*Pick: both teams to score @1,65 Pinnacle 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 29, 2022)

Another profitable day, I will now post picks for Sunday.
GL all!


----------



## Mac1967 (May 29, 2022)

May single #191
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Ryukyu v Tokushima Vortis
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,35 Pinnacle*

May single #192
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 13:00
Game: Oergryte v Dalkurd
*Pick: Dalkurd @4,70 Pinnacle, 7 Units!!*

May single #193
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 13:30
Game: Helsingoer v Nykobing
*Pick: Nykobing @6,20 Pinnacle, 5 Units!!*

May single #194
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League, playoff semifinals
Start time: 13:30
Game: Solihull Moors v Chesterfield United
*Pick: Solihull @2,05 Pinnacle*

May single #195
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 14:00
Game: Obreneuland v Drochtersen Assel
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,85 Pinnacle*

May single #196
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Asker v Traeff
*Pick: Traeff @4,90 Pinnacle, 5 Units!!*

May single #197
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 15:00
Game: Kuopio PS v HJK Helsinki
*Pick: KuPS @2,80 Pinnacle*

May single #198
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 20:00
Game: Burgos v Girona
*Pick: Girona @1,91 Pinnacle*

May single #199
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 20:00
Game: Sporting Gijon v Las Palmas
*Pick: Las Palmas @1,76 Pinnacle*

May single #200
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 1
Start time: 19:00
Game: St Etienne v Auxerre
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,07 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 29, 2022)

# of picks: 200
stake: 1925
winnings: 2368,65      
*Profit after day 22: +443,65*

May single #191
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Ryukyu v Tokushima Vortis
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,35 Pinnacle 3-3 W*

May single #192
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 13:00
Game: Oergryte v Dalkurd
*Pick: Dalkurd @4,70 Pinnacle, 7 Units!! 3-3 L*

May single #193
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st Division
Start time: 13:30
Game: Helsingoer v Nykobing
*Pick: Nykobing @6,20 Pinnacle, 5 Units!! 2-3 W*

May single #194
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League, playoff semifinals
Start time: 13:30
Game: Solihull Moors v Chesterfield United 
*Pick: Solihull @2,05 Pinnacle 3-1 W*

May single #195
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 14:00
Game: Obreneuland v Drochtersen Assel
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,85 Pinnacle 0-4 W*

May single #196
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Asker v Traeff
*Pick: Traeff @4,90 Pinnacle, 5 Units!! 2-2 L*

May single #197
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 15:00
Game: Kuopio PS v HJK Helsinki
*Pick: KuPS @2,80 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #198
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 20:00
Game: Burgos v Girona
*Pick: Girona @1,91 Pinnacle 0-0 L*

May single #199
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda Division
Start time: 20:00
Game: Sporting Gijon v Las Palmas
*Pick: Las Palmas @1,76 Pinnacle 0-1 W*

May single #200
Date: 29/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 1
Start time: 19:00
Game: St Etienne v Auxerre
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,07 Pinnacle 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 29, 2022)

Another succesful day, another 25 units profit, perhaps we can go all the way to +500 for the month May, with incredible yield over 20%.
But we will see, two days left.
BTW in June, my service will become payable, 40 EUR per Month, I will guarantee at least 50 picks, more or less always more. For details, contact me on my email (iggydujs@gmail.com).
For a succesful season 2022/23!
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (May 29, 2022)

Here are Monday picks.

May single #201
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 16:00
Game: Vard Haugesund v Odd II
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,30 Pinnacle*

May single #202
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 17:30
Game: PEPO v KPV Kokkola
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle*

May single #203
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: KFUM Oslo v Skeid Oslo (+0,5) AH
*Pick: Skeid Oslo (+0,5) AH @2,44 Pinnacle*

May single #204
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Ettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Olympic v Angelholms
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,75 Pinnacle*

May single #205
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Utsiktens v Skovde AIK 
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle

GL!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 30, 2022)

In June, my service will become payable, 40 EUR per Month, I will guarantee at least 50 picks, more or less always oveere 50. For details, contact me on my email (iggydujs@gmail.com).
For a succesful season 2022/23!
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (May 31, 2022)

Today there are no games, so month May is concluded, I will prepare final statistics today.
You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com.
GL!
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (May 31, 2022)

# of picks: 205
stake: 1975
winnings: 2401,65
*Profit in May, 2022: +426,65*

May single #201
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 16:00
Game: Vard Haugesund v Odd II
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,30 Pinnacle 2-2 W*

May single #202
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 17:30
Game: PEPO v KPV Kokkola
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90 Pinnacle 1-1 L*

May single #203
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: KFUM Oslo v Skeid Oslo (+0,5) AH
*Pick: Skeid Oslo (+0,5) AH @2,44 Pinnacle 3-0 L*

May single #204
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Ettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Olympic v Angelholms
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,75 Pinnacle Abandoned, void*

May single #205
Date: 30/05/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 19:00
Game: Utsiktens v Skovde AIK
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,93 Pinnacle 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (May 31, 2022)

So, June is starting tomorrow, I have prepared four picks. I am posting one here and some of the others elsewhere. And those who already joined my list, will get all of them. iggydujs@gmail.com
Mac

June single #205
Date: 01/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 1
Start time: 17:00
Game: Unia Skierniewice v Wikielec
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,92 Pinnacle

GL all!
*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 1, 2022)

# of picks: 1
stake: 10
winnings: 0
*Profit in June, 2022: -10,00*

June single #1
Date: 01/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 1
Start time: 17:00
Game: Unia Skierniewice v Wikielec
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,92 Pinnacle 0-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 1, 2022)

June single #2
Date: 02/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Ull/Kisa v Asker
*Pick: Ull/Kisa (-1) AH @2,01*

For 2nd June I have prepared 6 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 2, 2022)

# of picks: 2
stake: 20
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -10,00*

June single #2
Date: 02/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Ull/Kisa v Asker
*Pick: Ull/Kisa (-1) AH @2,01 4-3 V*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 2, 2022)

June single #3
Date: 03/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 2
Start time: 18:30
Game: Stolme Gniewino v Kleczew
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,87*

For 3rd June I have prepared 7 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 3, 2022)

# of picks: 3
stake: 30
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -20,00*

June single #3
Date: 03/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 2
Start time: 18:30
Game: Stolme Gniewino v Kleczew
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,87 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 3, 2022)

June single #4
Date: 04/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, MSFL
Start time: 10:30
Game: Zlin II v Velike Mezirici
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,34 
GL!
*
For 4th June I have prepared 14 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 4, 2022)

# of picks: 4
stake: 40
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -30,00*

June single #4
Date: 04/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, MSFL
Start time: 10:30
Game: Zlin II v Velike Mezirici
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,34 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 4, 2022)

June single #5
Date: 05/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Serbia v Slovenia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05*

For 5th June I have prepared 12 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 5, 2022)

# of picks: 5
stake: 50
winnings: +10,50
*Profit in June, 2022: -19,50*

June single #5
Date: 05/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Serbia v Slovenia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05 3-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 5, 2022)

June single #6
Date: 06/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Croatia v France
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05 *

For 6th June I have prepared 7 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 6, 2022)

# of picks: 6
stake: 60
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -29,50*

June single #6
Date: 06/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Croatia v France
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 6, 2022)

June single #7
Date: 07/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: China, Super League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Wuhan v Hebei
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,95*

For 7th June I have prepared 4 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 7, 2022)

# of picks: 7
stake: 70
winnings: +4,75
*Profit in June, 2022: -24,75*

June single #7
Date: 07/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: China, Super League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Wuhan v Hebei
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,95 2:1 1/2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 7, 2022)

June single #8
Date: 08/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Asian Cup qualifications
Start time: 18:15
Game: Kuwait v Indonesia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,40*

For 8th June I have prepared 8 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*

Reply
Report


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 8, 2022)

# of picks: 8
stake: 80
winnings: +14,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -10,75*

June single #8
Date: 08/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Asian Cup qualifications
Start time: 18:15
Game: Kuwait v Indonesia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,40 1-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 8, 2022)

June single #9
Date: 09/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: North & Central America, Nations League
Start time: 21:00
Game: Dominica v St Lucia
*Pick: Dominica @2,48*

For 9th June I have prepared 5 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 9, 2022)

# of picks: 9
stake: 90
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -20,75*

June single #9
Date: 09/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: North & Central America, Nations League
Start time: 21:00
Game: Dominica v St Lucia
*Pick: Dominica @2,48 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 9, 2022)

June single #10
Date: 10/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, CFL A League
Start time: 18:00
Game: Velke Mezirici v Vrchovina
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,15*

For 10th June I have prepared 4 picks.
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 10, 2022)

# of picks: 10
stake: 100
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -30,75*

June single #10
Date: 10/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, CFL A League
Start time: 18:00
Game: Velke Mezirici v Vrchovina
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,15 3-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 10, 2022)

June single #11
Date: 11/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Ryukyu v V-Varen Nagasaki
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,25*

For 11th June I have prepared 27 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 11, 2022)

# of picks: 11
stake: 110
winnings: +12,50
*Profit in June, 2022: -18,25*

June single #11
Date: 11/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 11:30
Game: Ryukyu v V-Varen Nagasaki
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,25 1:2 W

On site we had a perfect day today, so far +73 units with three games to play!
Tomorrow`s picks will be ready this evening at about 23:00 CET.
GL
Mac*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 11, 2022)

June single #12
Date: 12/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Slovenia v Serbia
*Pick: Serbia @1,92*

For 12th June I have prepared 14 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 12, 2022)

June single #13
Date: 13/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: France v Croatia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,91*

For 13th June I have prepared 3 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 13, 2022)

# of picks: 13
stake: 130
winnings: -20,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -38,25*

June single #12
Date: 12/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Slovenia v Serbia
*Pick: Serbia @1,92 2-2 L*

June single #13
Date: 13/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: France v Croatia
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,91 0:1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 13, 2022)

June single #14
Date: 14/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, Asian Cup qualifications
Start time: 11:00
Game: Yemen v Mongolia
*Pick: Yemen @1,70*

For 14th June I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 14, 2022)

# of picks: 14
stake: 140
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -48,25*

June single #14
Date: 14/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, Asian Cup qualifications
Start time: 11:00
Game: Yemen v Mongolia
*Pick: Yemen @1,70 0-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 14, 2022)

June single #15
Date: 15/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, MSFL League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Slovacko II v Hlucin
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,30*

For 15th June I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 15, 2022)

# of picks: 15
stake: 150
winnings: +13,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -35,25*

June single #15
Date: 15/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, MSFL League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Slovacko II v Hlucin
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,30 2:5 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 15, 2022)

June single #16
Date: 16/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Iceland, Super League
Start time: 20:00
Game: KA Akureyri v Fram Reykjavik
*Pick: Over 3 goals @2,06*

For 16th June I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 16, 2022)

# of picks: 16
stake: 160
winnings: +10,80
*Profit in June, 2022: -24,45*

June single #16
Date: 16/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Iceland, Super League
Start time: 20:00
Game: KA Akureyri v Fram Reykjavik
*Pick: Over 3 goals @2,06 2:2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 16, 2022)

June single #17
Date: 17/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 2
Start time: 18:00
Game: Polonia Sroda v Pogon Szczeczin
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,95*

For 17th June I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 17, 2022)

# of picks: 17
stake: 170
winnings: +4,75
*Profit in June, 2022: -19,70*

June single #17
Date: 17/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, III.Liga, Group 2
Start time: 18:00
Game: Polonia Sroda v Pogon Szczeczin
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,95 0-3 1/2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 17, 2022)

June single #18
Date: 18/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: V-Vdaren Nagasaki v Thespa Kusatsu
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,45*

For 18th June I have prepared 16 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 18, 2022)

# of picks: 18
stake: 180
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -29,70*

June single #18
Date: 18/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: V-Vdaren Nagasaki v Thespa Kusatsu
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,45 2-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 18, 2022)

June single #19
Date: 19/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, NSW NPL
Start time: 07:00
Game: Sydney II v Sutherland Sharks
*Pick: Sydney II @1,70*

For 19th June I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 19, 2022)

# of picks: 19
stake: 190
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -39,70*

June single #19
Date: 19/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, NSW NPL
Start time: 07:00
Game: Sydney II v Sutherland Sharks
*Pick: Sydney II @1,70 3-3 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 19, 2022)

June single #20
Date: 20/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Asane v Ranheim
*Pick: Ranheim @2,22*

For 20th June I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 20, 2022)

# of picks: 20
stake: 200
winnings: +12,20
*Profit in June, 2022: -27,50*

June single #20
Date: 20/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Asane v Ranheim
*Pick: Ranheim @2,22 0-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 20, 2022)

June single #21
Date: 21/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen, Group C
Start time: 18:00
Game: Atlantis v PKKU
*Pick: PKKU @3,18*

For 21th June I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 21, 2022)

# of picks: 21
stake: 210
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -37,50*

June single #21
Date: 21/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen, Group C
Start time: 18:00
Game: Atlantis v PKKU
*Pick: PKKU @3,18 4-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 21, 2022)

June single #22
Date: 22/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Ilves Tampere v HIFK Helsinki
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,87*

For 22th June I have prepared 12 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 22, 2022)

# of picks: 22
stake: 220
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -47,50*

June single #22
Date: 22/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Veikkausliiga
Start time: 17:00
Game: Ilves Tampere v HIFK Helsinki
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,87 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 22, 2022)

June single #23
Date: 23/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Inernational Friendly
Start time: 17:00
Game: ND Gorica v Borac Banja Luka
*Pick: ND Gorica @3,10, 7 units!!*

For 23th June I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 23, 2022)

# of picks: 23
stake: 227
winnings: +14,70
*Profit in June, 2022: -32,80*

June single #23
Date: 23/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Inernational Friendly
Start time: 17:00
Game: ND Gorica v Borac Banja Luka
*Pick: ND Gorica @3,10, 7 units!! 3-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 23, 2022)

June single #24
Date: 24/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Cup
Start time: 19:00
Game: Altyn Asyr v CSKA Pamir
*Pick: Altyn Asyr @3,75, 7 units!!*

For 24th June I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 24, 2022)

June single #25
Date: 25/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: V-Varen Nagasaki v Blaublitz Akita
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,50*

For 25th June I have prepared 16 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 25, 2022)

# of picks: 25
stake: 244
winnings: -20,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -52,80*

June single #24
Date: 24/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Cup
Start time: 19:00
Game: Altyn Asyr v CSKA Pamir
*Pick: Altyn Asyr @3,75, 7 units!! 1-1 L*

June single #25
Date: 25/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: V-Varen Nagasaki v Blaublitz Akita
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,50 0-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 25, 2022)

June single #26
Date: 26/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Vissel Kobe v Urawa Reds
*Pick: Vissel Kobe @2,75*

For 26th June I have prepared 17 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 26, 2022)

# of picks: 26
stake: 254
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -62,80*

June single #26
Date: 26/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J1 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Vissel Kobe v Urawa Reds
*Pick: Vissel Kobe @2,75 0:0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 26, 2022)

June single #27
Date: 27/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Phnom Penh Crown v Viettel
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,18*

For 27th June I have prepared 11 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 27, 2022)

# of picks: 27
stake: 264
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -72,80*

June single #27
Date: 27/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Phnom Penh Crown v Viettel
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,18 1-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 27, 2022)

June single #28
Date: 28/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: International Friendly
Start time: 14:00
Game: Bravo Ljubljana v Cukaricki
*Pick: Cukaricki @2,25*

For 28th June I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 28, 2022)

# of picks: 28
stake: 274
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -82,80*

June single #28
Date: 28/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: International Friendly
Start time: 14:00
Game: Bravo Ljubljana v Cukaricki
*Pick: Cukaricki @2,25 2-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 28, 2022)

June single #29
Date: 29/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: China, Super League
Start time: 13:30
Game: Changchun Yatai v Zhejiang Profesional
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05*

For 29th June I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 29, 2022)

# of picks: 29
stake: 284
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in June, 2022: -92,80*

June single #29
Date: 29/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: China, Super League
Start time: 13:30
Game: Changchun Yatai v Zhejiang Profesional
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,05 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 29, 2022)

June single #30
Date: 30/06/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Cup
Start time: 16:00
Game: Sogdiana v Altyn Asyr
*Pick: Altyn Asyr (+1) AH @2,20*

For 30th June I have prepared 3 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jun 30, 2022)

A very poor June, but here we are, in July I expect things to go back to usual ways!
Here is my chosen pick for Friday.

July single #1
Date: 01/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Victoria NPL
Start time: 12:30
Game: Oakleigh Canons v Dandenong City
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,07*

For 1st of July I have prepared 5 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 1, 2022)

July single #1
Date: 01/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Victoria NPL
Start time: 12:30
Game: Oakleigh Canons v Dandenong City
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,07*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 1, 2022)

# of picks: 1
stake: 10
winnings: +10,70
*Profit in July, 2022: +10,70*

July single #1
Date: 01/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Victoria NPL
Start time: 12:30
Game: Oakleigh Canons v Dandenong City
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,07 5-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 1, 2022)

July single #2
Date: 02/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 16:00
Game: PIF Pargas v PK-35
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,87*

For 2nd of July I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 2, 2022)

# of picks: 2
stake: 10
winnings: +8,70
*Profit in July, 2022: +19,40*

July single #2
Date: 02/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 16:00
Game: PIF Pargas v PK-35
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,87 3-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 2, 2022)

July single #3
Date: 03/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Brasil, Serie C
Start time: 21:00
Game: Mirassol v Atletico Cearense
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,84*

For 3rd of July I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 3, 2022)

# of picks: 3
stake: 10
winnings: +8,40
*Profit in July, 2022: +27,80*

July single #3
Date: 03/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Brasil, Serie C
Start time: 21:00
Game: Mirassol v Atletico Cearense
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,84 4:0 1st half W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 3, 2022)

July single #4
Date: 04/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Kongsvinger v Ranheim
*Pick: Ranheim @2,45*

For 4rd of July I have prepared 4 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## fcbetting (Jul 4, 2022)

Mac1967 said:


> Kongsvinger v Ranheim


What do you think about over 2 total bet?


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi, mate.
I find it a good option, Ranheim on their own were scoring a lot lately: 2, 2, 3, 2 and 4 goals in last five league games. And Kongsvinger are able to score, too.
GL
Mac


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 4, 2022)

# of picks: 4
stake: 10
winnings: -10.00
*Profit in July, 2022: +17,80*

July single #4
Date: 04/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 1st Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Kongsvinger v Ranheim
*Pick: Ranheim @2,45 2:2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 4, 2022)

July single #5
Date: 05/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 13:45
Game: Young Lions v Hougang
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,95*

For 5th of July I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 5, 2022)

# of picks: 5
stake: 10
winnings: +9,50
*Profit in July, 2022: +27,30*

July single #5
Date: 05/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 13:45
Game: Young Lions v Hougang
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,95 0-4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 5, 2022)

July single #6
Date: 06/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Yokohama FC v Blaublitz Akita
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,15*

For 6th of July I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 6, 2022)

# of picks: 6
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: +17,30*

July single #6
Date: 06/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Yokohama FC v Blaublitz Akita
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,15 1:1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 6, 2022)

July single #7
Date: 07/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Bala Town (Wal) v Sligo Rovers (Irl)
*Pick: Sligo Rovers (0:0) AH @1,90*

For 7th of July I have prepared 11 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## pr1m3betting (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi to all, i'm happy to share with you another strategy on betway. The ROI is not high but i think the most important is to make money even if it's small


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 7, 2022)

Interesting, I propose you open your own thread and give us one month display.

# of picks: 7
stake: 10
winnings: +9,00
*Profit in July, 2022: +26,30*

July single #7
Date: 07/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Bala Town (Wal) v Sligo Rovers (Irl)
*Pick: Sligo Rovers (0:0) AH @1,90 1-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 7, 2022)

July single #8
Date: 08/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Queensland NPL
Start time: 12:30
Game: Brisbane u21 v Peninsula Power
*Pick: Over 4,25 goals @2,07*

For 8th of July I have prepared 5 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 8, 2022)

# of picks: 8
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: +16,30*

July single #8
Date: 08/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Queensland NPL
Start time: 12:30
Game: Brisbane u21 v Peninsula Power
*Pick: Over 4,25 goals @2,07 1-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 8, 2022)

July single #9
Date: 09/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K2 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Ansan Greeners v Bucheon 1995
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,11*

For 9th of July I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 9, 2022)

# of picks: 8
stake: 10
winnings: +11,10
*Profit in July, 2022: +27,49*

July single #9
Date: 09/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K2 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Ansan Greeners v Bucheon 1995
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,11 1-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 9, 2022)

July single #10
Date: 10/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Tokushima Vortis v Yokohama
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,36*

For 10th of July I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 10, 2022)

# of picks: 10
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: +17,49*

July single #10
Date: 10/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Tokushima Vortis v Yokohama 
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,36 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 10, 2022)

July single #11
Date: 11/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K2 League
Start time: 12:30
Game: Gimpo v Anyang
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,05*

For 11th of July I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 11, 2022)

# of picks: 11
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: +7,49*

July single #11
Date: 11/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K2 League
Start time: 12:30
Game: Gimpo v Anyang
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,05 0-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 11, 2022)

July single #12
Date: 12/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Drita v Inter Turku
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,25*

For 12th of July I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 12, 2022)

# of picks: 12
stake: 10
winnings: +12,50
*Profit in July, 2022: +19,99*

July single #12
Date: 12/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Drita v Inter Turku
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @2,25 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 12, 2022)

July single #13
Date: 13/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: International friendly
Start time: 20:45
Game: Dundee FC v Blackburn Rovers
*Pick: Blackburn Rovers @1,85*

For 13th of July I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 14, 2022)

# of picks: 13
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: +9,99*

July single #13
Date: 13/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: International friendly
Start time: 20:45
Game: Dundee FC v Blackburn Rovers
*Pick: Blackburn Rovers @1,85 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 14, 2022)

July single #14
Date: 14/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Hamrun Spartans (Mlt) v Alashkert (Arm)
*Pick: Alashkert (0:0) AH @2,08*

For 14th of July I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 15, 2022)

# of picks: 14
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -0,01*

July single #14
Date: 14/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Hamrun Spartans (Mlt) v Alashkert (Arm)
*Pick: Alashkert (0:0) AH @2,08 4-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 15, 2022)

July single #15
Date: 14+5/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Republic of Ireland, 1st Division
Start time: 20:45
Game: Bray Wandeders v Treaty United
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,06*

For 15th of July I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 15, 2022)

July single #16
Date: 16/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 16:00
Game: PK-35 v Jaro
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,79*

For 16th of July I have prepared 12 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 16, 2022)

# of picks: 16
stake: 10
winnings: +7,90
*Profit in July, 2022: -2,10*

July single #16
Date: 16/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 16:00
Game: PK-35 v Jaro
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,79 0-4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 16, 2022)

July single #17
Date: 17/07/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: European Masters qualifications
Start time: 11:00
Game: Adam Duffy v James Cahill
*Pick: Adam Duffy @2,85*

For 17th of July I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 17, 2022)

# of picks: 17
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -12,10*

July single #17
Date: 17/07/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: European Masters qualifications
Start time: 11:00
Game: Adam Duffy v James Cahill
*Pick: Adam Duffy @2,85 1-5 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 17, 2022)

July single #18
Date: 18/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Valerenga 2 v Gjovik Lyn
*Pick: Over 3.5 goals @2.03*

For 18th of July I have prepared 5 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 18, 2022)

July single #19
Date: 19/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, League Cup
Start time: 20:45
Game: Cove Rangers v Kelty Hearts
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @1.82*

For 19th of July I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 20, 2022)

# of picks: 19
stake: 10
winnings: +18.50
*Profit in July, 2022: +6.40*

July single #18
Date: 18/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 18:00
Game: Valerenga 2 v Gjovik Lyn
*Pick: Over 3.5 goals @2.03 5-1 W*

July single #19
Date: 19/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, League Cup
Start time: 20:45
Game: Cove Rangers v Kelty Hearts
*Pick: Over 2.5 goals @1.82 2-3 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 20, 2022)

July single #20
Date: 20/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, League Cup
Start time: 20:45
Game: Bonnyrigg Rose v Falkirk
*Pick: Falkirk @2.09*

For 20th of July I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 20, 2022)

# of picks: 19
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -3,60*

July single #20
Date: 20/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, League Cup
Start time: 20:45
Game: Bonnyrigg Rose v Falkirk 
*Pick: Falkirk @2.09 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 20, 2022)

July single #21
Date: 21/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Ararat Armenia (Arm) v Paide (Est)
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2.00*

For 21st of July I have prepared 11 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 21, 2022)

# of picks: 21
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -13,60*

July single #21
Date: 21/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Ararat Armenia (Arm) v Paide (Est) 
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2.00 0-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 21, 2022)

July single #22
Date: 22/07/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: European Masters qualifications
Start time: 20:00
Game: Chris Wakelin v Jamie Clarke 
*Pick: Jamie Clark (0:0) AH @2,30*

For 22nd of July I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 23, 2022)

# of picks: 22
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -23,60*

July single #22
Date: 22/07/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: European Masters qualifications
Start time: 20:00
Game: Chris Wakelin v Jamie Clarke
*Pick: Jamie Clark (0:0) AH @2,30 5-4 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 23, 2022)

July single #23
Date: 23/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen
Start time: 16:00
Game: EPS Espoo v KaaPo Kariina
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,45*

For 23rd of July I have prepared 14 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 23, 2022)

# of picks: 23
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -33,60*

July single #23
Date: 23/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Kakkonen
Start time: 16:00
Game: EPS Espoo v KaaPo Kariina
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,45 2-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 23, 2022)

July single #24
Date: 24/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 13:00
Game: Brommapojkarna v Norrby
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,80*

For 24th of July I have prepared 13 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 24, 2022)

# of picks: 24
stake: 10
winnings: +8,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -25,60*

July single #24
Date: 24/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 13:00
Game: Brommapojkarna v Norrby
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,80 5-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 24, 2022)

July single #25
Date: 25/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: When v Borussia Dortmund II
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,85*

For 25th of July I have prepared 4 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 25, 2022)

# of picks: 25
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -35,60*

July single #25
Date: 25/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: When v Borussia Dortmund II
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,85 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 25, 2022)

July single #26
Date: 26/07/2022
Sport: Snookere
Event: Championship League
Start time: 18:00
Game: David Gilbart v Xiao Guodong
*Pick: Xiao Guodong (0:0) AH @2,55*

For 26th of July I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 26, 2022)

# of picks: 26
stake: 10
winnings: +15,50
*Profit in July, 2022: -20,10*

July single #26
Date: 26/07/2022
Sport: Snookere
Event: Championship League
Start time: 18:00
Game: David Gilbart v Xiao Guodong
*Pick: Xiao Guodong (0:0) AH @2,55 1-3 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 26, 2022)

July single #27
Date: 27/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Cup
Start time: 11:30
Game: Bribane City v Cockburn City
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,45*

For 27th of July I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 27, 2022)

# of picks: 27
stake: 10
winnings: +14,50
*Profit in July, 2022: -5,60*

July single #27
Date: 27/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Australia, Cup
Start time: 11:30
Game: Bribane City v Cockburn City
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,45 3-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 27, 2022)

July single #28
Date: 28/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Hamrun Spartans (Mlt) v Velez Mostar (BiH)
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,30*

For 28th of July I have prepared 12 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 29, 2022)

# of picks: 28
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -15,60*

July single #28
Date: 28/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Hamrun Spartans (Mlt) v Velez Mostar (BiH) 
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,30 1-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 29, 2022)

July single #29
Date: 29/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Dnmark, 1st Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Hobro v Helsingoer
*Pick: Hobro (0:0) AH @2,70*

For 29th of July I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 29, 2022)

# of picks: 29
stake: 10
winnings: +17,00
*Profit in July, 2022: +1,40*

July single #29
Date: 29/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Dnmark, 1st Division
Start time: 18:30
Game: Hobro v Helsingoer
*Pick: Hobro (0:0) AH @2,70 1-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Jul 29, 2022)

July single #30
Date: 30/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 15:00
Game: Skovde AIK v Brommapojkarna
*Pick: Brommapojkarna @2,20*

For 30th of July I have prepared 17 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 1, 2022)

# of picks: 29
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in July, 2022: -8,60*

July single #30
Date: 30/07/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 15:00
Game: Skovde AIK v Brommapojkarna
*Pick: Brommapojkarna @2,20 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 1, 2022)

August single #2
Date: 02/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark. Cup
Start time: 18:00
Game: Kjellerup v Young Boys
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,20*

For 2nd of August I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 2, 2022)

# of picks: 1
stake: 10
winnings: +12,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +12,00*

August single #2
Date: 02/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark. Cup
Start time: 18:00
Game: Kjellerup v Young Boys
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,20 1-4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 2, 2022)

August single #2
Date: 03/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 13:45
Game: Geylang United v Tampines Rovers
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,00*

For 3rd of August I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 3, 2022)

# of picks: 2
stake: 10
winnings: +10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +22,00*

August single #2
Date: 03/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 13:45
Game: Geylang United v Tampines Rovers
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,00 1:4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 3, 2022)

August single #3
Date: 03/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Ballkani (Kos) v Klaksvik (Far)
*Pick: Ballkani @2,00*

For 4th of August I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 4, 2022)

# of picks: 3
stake: 10
winnings: +10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +32,00*

August single #3
Date: 03/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 20:00
Game: Ballkani (Kos) v Klaksvik (Far)
*Pick: Ballkani @2,00 3-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 4, 2022)

August single #4
Date: 05/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 19:30
Game: Preussen Muenster v Bocholt
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,90*

For 5th of August I have prepared 12 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 5, 2022)

# of picks: 4
stake: 10
winnings: +9,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +41,00*

August single #4
Date: 05/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 19:30
Game: Preussen Muenster v Bocholt
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,90 5:0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 5, 2022)

August single #5
Date: 06/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Portugal, Segunda
Start time: 15:00
Game: Nacional Madeira v Tondela
*Pick: Nacional Madeira @2,50*

August single #6
Date: 07/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 20:15
Game: Maribor v Olimpija Ljubljana
*Pick: Olimpija Ljubljana (+0,25) AH @1,95*

For 6th and 7th of August I have prepared 22 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 8, 2022)

# of picks: 6
stake: 10
winnings: -0,50
*Profit in August, 2022: +40,50*

August single #5
Date: 06/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Portugal, Segunda
Start time: 15:00
Game: Nacional Madeira v Tondela
*Pick: Nacional Madeira @2,50*

August single #6
Date: 07/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 20:15
Game: Maribor v Olimpija Ljubljana
*Pick: Olimpija Ljubljana (+0,25) AH @1,95*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 8, 2022)

August single #7
Date: 09/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 18:00
Game: Gzira v Wolfsberger AC
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,81*

For 9th of August I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 9, 2022)

# of picks: 7
stake: 10
winnings: +8,10
*Profit in August, 2022: +48,60*

August single #7
Date: 09/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 18:00
Game: Gzira v Wolfsberger AC
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,81 0-4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 9, 2022)

August single #8
Date: 10/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Kawasaki Frontale v Cerezo Osaka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90*

For 10th of August I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 10, 2022)

# of picks: 8
stake: 10
winnings: +9,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +57,60*

August single #8
Date: 10/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, League Cup
Start time: 12:00
Game: Kawasaki Frontale v Cerezo Osaka
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @1,90 2-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 10, 2022)

August single #9
Date: 11/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: USA, MLS
Start time: 02:30
Game: MLS All Stars v Liga Mexico All Stars
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,86*

For 11th of August I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 11, 2022)

# of picks: 9
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +47,60*

August single #9
Date: 11/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: USA, MLS
Start time: 02:30
Game: MLS All Stars v Liga Mexico All Stars
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @1,86 2-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 11, 2022)

August single #10
Date: 12/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 17:30
Game: TPS Turku v MP Mikkeli
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,90*

For 12th of August I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 15, 2022)

# of picks: 10
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +37,60*

August single #10
Date: 12/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Finland, Ykkonen
Start time: 17:30
Game: TPS Turku v MP Mikkeli
*Pick: Over 2,75 goals @1,90 1-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 15, 2022)

August single #11
Date: 15/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 2
Start time: 20:45
Game: Quevilly Rouen v St Etienne
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,25*

August single #12
Date: 16/08/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: European Masters
Start time: 11:00
Game: Hossein Vafaei v Xiao Guodong
*Pick: Xiao Guodong @2,20*

For 15 and 16th of August I have prepared 18 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 17, 2022)

# of picks: 12
stake: 20
winnings: +24,50
*Profit in August, 2022: +62,10*

August single #11
Date: 15/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 2
Start time: 20:45
Game: Quevilly Rouen v St Etienne
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,25 2-2 W*

August single #12
Date: 16/08/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: European Masters
Start time: 11:00
Game: Hossein Vafaei v Xiao Guodong
*Pick: Xiao Guodong @2,20 1-5 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 17, 2022)

August single #13
Date: 17/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 20:45
Game: Reading v Blackburn Rovers
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,10*

For 17th of August I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 17, 2022)

August single #14
Date: 18/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 21:15
Game: Aftureelding v KV Reykjavik
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,00*

For 18th of August I have prepared 11 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 18, 2022)

August single #13
Date: 17/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 20:45
Game: Reading v Blackburn Rovers
*Pick: Over 2,5 goals @2,10 3-0 W*

August single #14
Date: 18/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 21:15
Game: Aftureelding v KV Reykjavik
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,00 4-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 18, 2022)

# of picks: 14
stake: 20
winnings: +21,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +83,10*

August single #15
Date: 19/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 19:30
Game: Wattenscheid 09 v Wiedenbrueck
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,40*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 20, 2022)

of picks: 15
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +73,10*

August single #15
Date: 19/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga West
Start time: 19:30
Game: Wattenscheid 09 v Wiedenbrueck
*Pick: Over 3,5 goals @2,40 0:0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 20, 2022)

August single #16
Date: 20/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 15:00
Game: Eidsvold Turn v Frigg
*Over 3,5 goals @2,00*

For 20tht of August I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 20, 2022)

of picks: 16
stake: 10
winnings: +10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +83,10*

August single #16
Date: 20/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 15:00
Game: Eidsvold Turn v Frigg
*Over 3,5 goals @2,00 1-3 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 20, 2022)

August single #17
Date: 21/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st division
Start time: 13:00
Game: Naestved v Nykobing
*Over 2,5 goals @1,83*

For 21st of August I have prepared 12 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 21, 2022)

# of picks: 17
stake: 10
winnings: +8,30
*Profit in August, 2022: +91,40*

August single #17
Date: 21/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Denmark, 1st division
Start time: 13:00
Game: Naestved v Nykobing
*Over 2,5 goals @1,83 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 21, 2022)

August single #18
Date: 22/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Champions League
Start time: 13:00
Game: Urawa Reds v Pathum United
*Over 2,5 goals @1,75*

For 22nd of August I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*

Reply
Report


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 22, 2022)

# of picks: 18
stake: 10
winnings: +7,50
*Profit in August, 2022: +98,90*

August single #18
Date: 22/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Asia, AFC Champions League
Start time: 13:00
Game: Urawa Reds v Pathum United
*Over 2,5 goals @1,75 4-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 22, 2022)

August single #19
Date: 23/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Mito Hollyhock v Oita Trinita
*Over 2,5 goals @2,10*

For 23rd of August I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 23, 2022)

# of picks: 19
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +88,90*

August single #19
Date: 23/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Mito Hollyhock v Oita Trinita
*Over 2,5 goals @2,10 2-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 23, 2022)

August single #20
Date: 24/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Tokyo Verdy v Tokushima Vortis
*Over 2,5 goals @2,10*

For 24th of August I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 24, 2022)

# of picks: 20
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +78,90*

August single #20
Date: 24/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Tokyo Verdy v Tokushima Vortis
*Over 2,5 goals @2,10 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 24, 2022)

August single #21
Date: 25/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 18:30
Game: Silkeborg (Den) v HJK Helsinki (Fin)
*Over 2,5 goals @1,82*

For 25th of August I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 26, 2022)

# of picks: 21
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +68,90*

August single #21
Date: 25/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Conference League
Start time: 18:30
Game: Silkeborg (Den) v HJK Helsinki (Fin)
*Over 2,5 goals @1,82 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 26, 2022)

August single #22
Date: 26/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 18:00
Game: Atlas Delmenhorst v St Pauli II
*Over 2,5 goals @1,76*

For 26th of August I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 26, 2022)

# of picks: 22
stake: 10
winnings: +7,50
*Profit in August, 2022: +76,40*

August single #22
Date: 26/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 18:00
Game: Atlas Delmenhorst v St Pauli II
*Over 2,5 goals @1,76 3-3 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 26, 2022)

August single #23
Date: 27/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K1 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Suwon Bluewings v Gangwon
*Over 2,5 goals @2,10*

For 27th of August I have prepared 18 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 27, 2022)

# of picks: 23
stake: 10
winnings: +11,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +87,40*

August single #23
Date: 27/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K1 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Suwon Bluewings v Gangwon
*Over 2,5 goals @2,10 2-3 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 27, 2022)

August single #24
Date: 28/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Blaublitz Akita v Oita Trinita
*Over 2,5 goals @2,35*

For 28th of August I have prepared 12 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 29, 2022)

# of picks: 24
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in August, 2022: +77,40*

August single #24
Date: 28/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 11:00
Game: Blaublitz Akita v Oita Trinita
*Over 2,5 goals @2,35 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 29, 2022)

August single #25
Date: 30/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, EFL Trophy
Start time: 20:00
Game: Salford City v Liverpool u21
*Over Salford City @2,30*

For 30th of August I have prepared 13 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 30, 2022)

# of picks: 25
stake: 10
winnings: +13,50
*Profit in August, 2022: +90,90*

August single #25
Date: 30/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, EFL Trophy
Start time: 20:00
Game: Salford City v Liverpool u21
*Over Salford City @2,30 2-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 30, 2022)

August single #26
Date: 31/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 1st Division
Start time: 17:30
Game: Viktoria Plzen v Slovacko
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,95*

For 31st of August I have prepared 13 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 31, 2022)

# of picks: 26
stake: 10
winnings: +9,50
*Profit in August, 2022: +100,40*

August single #26
Date: 31/08/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 1st Division
Start time: 17:30
Game: Viktoria Plzen v Slovacko
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,95 3-0 W

A GREAT AUGUST, here we have managed 100 units profit with more than 30% yield. On my site we are on 300 units profit for August.
Now we can start September!
GL
Mac*


----------



## Mac1967 (Aug 31, 2022)

September single #1
Date: 01/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Bologna v Salernitana
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,81*

For 1st of September I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 2, 2022)

# of picks: 1
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -10,00*

September single #1
Date: 01/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Bologna v Salernitana
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,81 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 2, 2022)

September single #2
Date: 02/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 2
Start time: 20:45
Game: Metz v Annecy
*Over Over 2,5 goals @2,11*

For 2nd of September I have prepared 12 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 3, 2022)

# of picks: 2
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -20,00*

September single #2
Date: 02/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: France, Ligue 2
Start time: 20:45
Game: Metz v Annecy
*Over Over 2,5 goals @2,11 0-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 3, 2022)

September single #3
Date: 03/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 16:00
Game: Norwich City v Coventry City
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,88*

For 3rd of September I have prepared 17 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 3, 2022)

# of picks: 3
stake: 10
winnings: +8,80
*Profit in September, 2022: -11,20*

September single #3
Date: 03/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Championship
Start time: 16:00
Game: Norwich City v Coventry City
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,88 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 3, 2022)

September single #4
Date: 04/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Brattvag v Tromsdalen
*Over Over 3,5 goals @2,00*

For 4th of September I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 5, 2022)

# of picks: 4
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -21,20*

September single #4
Date: 04/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Norway, 2nd Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Brattvag v Tromsdalen
*Over Over 3,5 goals @2,00 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 5, 2022)

September single #5
Date: 06/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, CFL League, Group A
Start time: 17:30
Game: Kraluv Dvor v Bohemians II
*Over Over 2,75 goals @1,86*

For 6th of September I have prepared 4 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 6, 2022)

# of picks: 4
stake: 10
winnings: +8,60
*Profit in September, 2022: -12,60*

September single #5
Date: 06/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, CFL League, Group A
Start time: 17:30
Game: Kraluv Dvor v Bohemians II
*Over Over 2,75 goals @1,86 0-5 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 6, 2022)

September single #6
Date: 07/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, FNL League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Pribram v Prostejov
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,90*

For 7th of September I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 7, 2022)

# of picks: 6
stake: 10
winnings: +9,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -3,60*

September single #6
Date: 07/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, FNL League
Start time: 17:00
Game: Pribram v Prostejov
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,90 2:2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 7, 2022)

September single #7
Date: 08/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: USA, Championship
Start time: 03:00
Game: El Paso Locomotive v Rio Grande
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,90*

For 8th of September I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 8, 2022)

# of picks: 7
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -33,60*

September single #7
Date: 08/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: USA, Championship
Start time: 03:00
Game: El Paso Locomotive v Rio Grande
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,90 0:2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 8, 2022)

September single #8
Date: 09/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Suedwest
Start time: 19:00
Game: Steinbach Heiger v Hoffenheim II
*Over Over 2,75 goals @1,90*

For 9th of September I have prepared 11 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 10, 2022)

Is it true that online casino games are rigged?


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 10, 2022)

Are there any legit online casinos?


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 10, 2022)

# of picks: 8
stake: 10
winnings: +4,50
*Profit in September, 2022: -29,10*

September single #8
Date: 09/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Suedwest
Start time: 19:00
Game: Steinbach Heiger v Hoffenheim II
*Over Over 2,75 goals @1,90 0-3 1/2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 10, 2022)

September single #9
Date: 11/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Turkey, 1.Lig
Start time: 15:30
Game: Manisaspor v Yeni Malatyaspor
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,75*

For 11th of September I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 11, 2022)

# of picks: 9
stake: 10
winnings: +7,50
*Profit in September, 2022: -21,60*

September single #9
Date: 11/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Turkey, 1.Lig
Start time: 15:30
Game: Manisaspor v Yeni Malatyaspor
*Over Over 2,5 goals @1,75 2-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 11, 2022)

September single #10
Date: 12/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda
Start time: 21:00
Game: Eibar v Granada
*Over Eibar @2,33*

For 12th of September I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 13, 2022)

# of picks: 10
stake: 10
winnings: +13,30
*Profit in September, 2022: -8,30*

September single #10
Date: 12/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Spain, Segunda
Start time: 21:00
Game: Eibar v Granada
*Over Eibar @2,33 4-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 13, 2022)

September single #11
Date: 14/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Omiya Ardija v Oita Trinita
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @2,10*

For 14th of September I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 14, 2022)

# of picks: 11
stake: 10
winnings: +11,00
*Profit in September, 2022: +2,70*

September single #11
Date: 14/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Japan, J2 League
Start time: 12:00
Game: Omiya Ardija v Oita Trinita 
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @2,10 2-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 14, 2022)

September single #12
Date: 15/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 18:15
Game: HSV II v Luebeck
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,75*

For 15th of September I have prepared 5 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 15, 2022)

# of picks: 12
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -7,30*

September single #12
Date: 15/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, Regionalliga Nord
Start time: 18:15
Game: HSV II v Luebeck
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,75 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 15, 2022)

September single #13
Date: 16/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Telstar v Heracles Almelo
*Bet: Over 2,75 goals @1,90*

For 16th of September I have prepared 13 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 16, 2022)

# of picks: 13
stake: 10
winnings: +4.50
*Profit in September, 2022: -2,80*

September single #13
Date: 16/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Netherlands, Erste Divisie
Start time: 20:00
Game: Telstar v Heracles Almelo
*Bet: Over 2,75 goals @1,90 0-3 1/2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 16, 2022)

September single #14
Date: 17/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Iceland, 1st Deild
Start time: 16:00
Game: Selfoss v KV Reykjavik
*Bet: Over 3.5 goals @2,05*

For 17th of September I have prepared 18 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 17, 2022)

# of picks: 13
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -12,80*

September single #14
Date: 17/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Iceland, 1st Deild
Start time: 16:00
Game: Selfoss v KV Reykjavik
*Bet: Over 3.5 goals @2,05 2-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 17, 2022)

September single #15
Date: 18/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 3rd division
Start time: 10:15
Game: Bohemians II v Jiskra Domazlice
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,75*

For 18th of September I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 18, 2022)

# of picks: 15
stake: 10
winnings: +7,50
*Profit in September, 2022: -5,30*

September single #15
Date: 18/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Czech Republic, 3rd division
Start time: 10:15
Game: Bohemians II v Jiskra Domazlice
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,75 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 18, 2022)

September single #16
Date: 19/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: RW Essen v Saarbruecken
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,73*

For 19th of September I have prepared 3 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 19, 2022)

# of picks: 16
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -15,30*

September single #16
Date: 19/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: RW Essen v Saarbruecken
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,73 1-0*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 19, 2022)

September single #17
Date: 20/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, EFL Trophy
Start time: 20:30
Game: Wimbledon v Crawley Town
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,85*

For 20th of September I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 22, 2022)

# of picks: 17
stake: 10
winnings: +8,50
*Profit in September, 2022: -6,80*

September single #17
Date: 20/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, EFL Trophy
Start time: 20:30
Game: Wimbledon v Crawley Town
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,85 3-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 22, 2022)

September single #18
Date: 23/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: International friendly
Start time: 18:00
Game: Paraguay v UAE
*Bet: Paraguay (-1) AH @2,21*

September single #19
Date: 24/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea
Start time: 09:00
Game: Bucheon v Gimpo Citizen
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @2,17*

For 23rd and 24th of September I have prepared 27 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 24, 2022)

# of picks: 19
stake: 20
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -16,80*

September single #18
Date: 23/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: International friendly
Start time: 18:00
Game: Paraguay v UAE
*Bet: Paraguay (-1) AH @2,21 1-0 V*

September single #19
Date: 24/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea
Start time: 09:00
Game: Bucheon v Gimpo Citizen
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @2,17 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 24, 2022)

September single #20
Date: 25/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Netherlands v Belgium
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,75*

For 25th of September I have prepared 11 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 27, 2022)

# of picks: 20
stake: 20
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -26,80*

September single #20
Date: 25/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Europe, UEFA Nations League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Netherlands v Belgium
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,75 1-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 27, 2022)

September single #21
Date: 28/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 15:00
Game: Sporting Trestina v Follonica Gavorrano 
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,91*

For 28th of September I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 28, 2022)

# of picks: 21
stake: 20
winnings: +9,10
*Profit in September, 2022: -17,70*

September single #21
Date: 28/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie D
Start time: 15:00
Game: Sporting Trestina v Follonica Gavorrano
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,91 2-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 28, 2022)

September single #22
Date: 29/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Brasil, Serie B
Start time: 00:00
Game: Ponte Preta v Cruzeiro
*Bet: Ponte Preta (0:0) AH @2,26*

For 29th of September I have prepared 4 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 29, 2022)

# of picks: 22
stake: 20
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -27,70*

September single #22
Date: 29/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Brasil, Serie B
Start time: 00:00
Game: Ponte Preta v Cruzeiro
*Bet: Ponte Preta (0:0) AH @2,26 1-4 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 29, 2022)

September single #23
Date: 30/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: Erzgebirge Aue v Meppen
*Bet: Erzgebirge Aue @2,10*

For 30th of September I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 30, 2022)

# of picks: 23
stake: 20
winnings: +11,00
*Profit in September, 2022: -16,70*

September single #23
Date: 30/09/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: Erzgebirge Aue v Meppen
*Bet: Erzgebirge Aue @2,10 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Sep 30, 2022)

October single #1
Date: 01/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K2 League
Start time: 09:00
Game: Seoul E-Land v Bucheon
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @2,17*

For 1st of October I have prepared 17 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 1, 2022)

# of picks: 1
stake: 10
winnings: +11,70
*Profit in October, 2022: +11,70*

October single #1
Date: 01/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: South Korea, K2 League
Start time: 09:00
Game: Seoul E-Land v Bucheon
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @2,17 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 1, 2022)

October single #2
Date: 02/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 17:30
Game: Celje v Radomlje
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,77*

For 2nd of October I have prepared 17 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 2, 2022)

# of picks: 2
stake: 10
winnings: +7,70
*Profit in October, 2022: +19,40*

October single #2
Date: 02/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 17:30
Game: Celje v Radomlje
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,77 2-1 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 2, 2022)

October single #3
Date: 03/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Hellas Verona v Udinese
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,85*

October single #4
Date: 04/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Dorking v Yeovil Town
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,76*

For 3rd and 4th of October I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 6, 2022)

# of picks: 4
stake: 10
winnings: -1,50
*Profit in October, 2022: +17,90*

October single #3
Date: 03/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Hellas Verona v Udinese
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,85 1-2 W*

October single #4
Date: 04/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, National League
Start time: 20:45
Game: Dorking v Yeovil Town
*Bet: Over 2,5 goals @1,76 1-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 6, 2022)

October single #5
Date: 07/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 13:45
Game: Lions City v Albirex Niigata
*Bet: Albirex Niigata @1,93*

For 7th of October I have prepared 10 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 9, 2022)

# of picks: 5
stake: 10
winnings: +9,30
*Profit in October, 2022: +27,20*

October single #5
Date: 07/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Premier League
Start time: 13:45
Game: Lions City v Albirex Niigata
*Bet: Albirex Niigata @1,93 2:4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 9, 2022)

October single #6
Date: 09/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 15:00
Game: Ostersund v Eskilstuna
*Bet: Ostersund @2,20*

For 9th of October I have prepared 16 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 9, 2022)

# of picks: 6
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in October, 2022: +17,20*

October single #6
Date: 09/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, Superettan
Start time: 15:00
Game: Ostersund v Eskilstuna
*Bet: Ostersund @2,20 0-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 9, 2022)

October single #7
Date: 10/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 21:00
Game: Nottingham Forest v Aston Villa
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @2.04*

For 10th of October I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 15, 2022)

# of picks: 7
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in October, 2022: +7,20*

October single #7
Date: 10/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, Premier League
Start time: 21:00
Game: Nottingham Forest v Aston Villa
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @2.04 0-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 15, 2022)

October single #8
Date: 16/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, 2nd Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Karlsund v Stenungsund
*Bet: Over 3.5 goals @2.10*

For 16th of October I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 16, 2022)

# of picks: 8
stake: 10
winnings: +11,00
*Profit in October, 2022: +18,20*

October single #8
Date: 16/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Sweden, 2nd Division
Start time: 14:00
Game: Karlsund v Stenungsund
*Bet: Over 3.5 goals @2.10 2-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 16, 2022)

October single #9
Date: 17/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 18:30
Game: Sampdoria v AS Roma
*Bet: Sampdoria (+0,5) AH @2.17*

October single #10
Date: 18/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Belgium, First Division A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Seraing v Cercle Brugge
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1.90*

For 17th and 18th of October I have prepared 19 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 19, 2022)

# of picks: 10
stake: 10
winnings: -20,00
*Profit in October, 2022: -1,80*

October single #9
Date: 17/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Italy, Serie A
Start time: 18:30
Game: Sampdoria v AS Roma
*Bet: Sampdoria (+0,5) AH @2.17 0-1 L*

October single #10
Date: 18/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Belgium, First Division A
Start time: 20:45
Game: Seraing v Cercle Brugge
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1.90 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 19, 2022)

October single #11
Date: 20/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Romania, Cup
Start time: 14:00
Game: Otelul Galati v Mioveni
*Bet: Otelul Galati @2,55*

For 20th of October I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 21, 2022)

# of picks: 11
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in October, 2022: -11,80*

October single #11
Date: 20/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Romania, Cup
Start time: 14:00
Game: Otelul Galati v Mioveni
*Bet: Otelul Galati @2,55 0-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 21, 2022)

October single #12
Date: 21/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Israel, Liga Leumit
Start time: 15:00
Game: Ironi Tiberias v Kfar Qasim
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @2,40*

For 21th of October I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 21, 2022)

# of picks: 12
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in October, 2022: -21,80*

October single #12
Date: 21/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Israel, Liga Leumit
Start time: 15:00
Game: Ironi Tiberias v Kfar Qasim 
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @2,40 2-0 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 21, 2022)

October single #13
Date: 22/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, League 1
Start time: 16:00
Game: Falkirk v Kelty Hearts
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,80*

For 22th of October I have prepared 20 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 22, 2022)

# of picks: 13
stake: 10
winnings: +8,00
*Profit in October, 2022: -13,80*

October single #13
Date: 22/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Scotland, League 1
Start time: 16:00
Game: Falkirk v Kelty Hearts
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,80 2-3 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 22, 2022)

October single #14
Date: 23/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: ITaly, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: AS Roma v Napoli
*Bet: Napoli @2,42*

For 23th of October I have prepared 16 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 23, 2022)

October single #15
Date: 24/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: Hallescher v Bayreuth
*Bet: Hallescher @2,07*

For 24th of October I have prepared 8 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 25, 2022)

# of picks: 15
stake: 10
winnings: +24,90
*Profit in October, 2022: +11,10*

October single #14
Date: 23/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: ITaly, Serie A
Start time: 20:45
Game: AS Roma v Napoli
*Bet: Napoli @2,42 0-1 W*

October single #15
Date: 24/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Germany, 3.Liga
Start time: 19:00
Game: Hallescher v Bayreuth
*Bet: Hallescher @2,07 3-0 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 25, 2022)

October single #16
Date: 24/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, League 1
Start time: 20:45
Game: Charlton Athletic v MK Dons
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,95*

For 25th of October I have prepared 11 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 26, 2022)

# of picks: 16
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in October, 2022: +1,10*

October single #16
Date: 24/10/2022
Sport: Football
Event: England, League 1
Start time: 20:45
Game: Charlton Athletic v MK Dons
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,95 0-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Oct 26, 2022)

October single #17
Date: 27/10/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: English Open qualifications
Start time: 17:00
Game: Dominic Dale v Zak Surety
*Bet: Zak Surety @2,85*

For 27th of October I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 3, 2022)

# of picks: 17
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in October, 2022: -8,90*

October single #17
Date: 27/10/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: English Open qualifications
Start time: 17:00
Game: Dominic Dale v Zak Surety
*Bet: Zak Surety @2,85 4-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 3, 2022)

So, let us start with November picks!

November single #1
Date: 04/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, I.liga
Start time: 20:30
Game: Wisla Krakow v Gornik Leczna
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,81*

For 4th of November I have prepared 15 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 5, 2022)

# of picks: 1
stake: 10
winnings: +8,10
*Profit in November, 2022: +8,10*

November single #1
Date: 04/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Poland, I.liga
Start time: 20:30
Game: Wisla Krakow v Gornik Leczna
*Bet: Over 2.5 goals @1,81 1-2 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 5, 2022)

November single #2
Date: 06/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Cup
Start time: 10:30
Game: Tanjong Pagar v Geylang International
*Bet: Over 4.25 goals @2.10*

For 6th of November I have prepared 19 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 6, 2022)

# of picks: 2
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in November, 2022: -1,90*

November single #2
Date: 06/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Singapore, Cup
Start time: 10:30
Game: Tanjong Pagar v Geylang International
*Bet: Over 4.25 goals @2.10 2-1 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 6, 2022)

November single #3
Date: 07/11/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: UK Championship qualifications
Start time: 10:30
Game: Andy Hicks v Dylan Emery
*Bet: Dylan Emery @2.90*

For 6th of November I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 8, 2022)

# of picks: 3
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in November, 2022: -11,90*

November single #3
Date: 07/11/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: UK Championship qualifications
Start time: 10:30
Game: Andy Hicks v Dylan Emery
*Bet: Dylan Emery @2.90 6-4 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 8, 2022)

November single #4
Date: 09/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Cup
Start time: 13:30
Game: Videm v Dob
*Bet: Videm @2.50*

For 9th of November I have prepared 9 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 12, 2022)

# of picks: 4
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in November, 2022: -21,90*

November single #4
Date: 09/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Cup
Start time: 13:30
Game: Videm v Dob
*Bet: Videm @2.50 2-2 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 12, 2022)

November single #5
Date: 13/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 13:00
Game: Tabor Sežana v NK Maribor
*Bet: Videm @1.85*

For 13th of November I have prepared 19 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 13, 2022)

# of picks: 5
stake: 10
winnings: +8,50
*Profit in November, 2022: -13,40*

November single #5
Date: 13/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: Slovenia, Prva liga
Start time: 13:00
Game: Tabor Sežana v NK Maribor 
*Bet: Videm @1.85 0-4 W*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 13, 2022)

November single #6
Date: 14/11/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: UK Championship
Start time: 20:00
Game: Stuart Bingham v Liam Highfield
*Bet: Liam Highfield @3.10*

For 14th of November I have prepared 7 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 15, 2022)

# of picks: 6
stake: 10
winnings: -10,00
*Profit in November, 2022: -23,40*

November single #6
Date: 14/11/2022
Sport: Snooker
Event: UK Championship
Start time: 20:00
Game: Stuart Bingham v Liam Highfield
*Bet: Liam Highfield @3.10 6-3 L*


----------



## Mac1967 (Nov 15, 2022)

November single #7
Date: 16/11/2022
Sport: Football
Event: International friendly match
Start time: 16:30
Game: United Arab Emirates v Argentina
*Bet: Argentina (-2.25) AH @2.05*

For 16th of November I have prepared 6 picks!
*You are all welcome to join on iggydujs@gmail.com. 40 EUR monthly, guaranteed at least 50 picks per month. I am sending picks to our members daily.
GL all!*


----------

